# Anyone else with late AF and BFN? Come and join me!



## LinziLoo

Hi ladies. Well af is 2 days late and yesterdays test said BFN. Would have tested again today (as am poas addict) but waiting on delivery. Almost mugged delivery man when I seen him outside, he was delivering to house next door, booo!

My symptoms are typical of af - emotional (waaay more than usual), constipated and tired. No cramps though, which is unusual for me. My boobs seem heavy, but are only sore when I take my bra off but feeling nothing like they did before mc.

So how late is your af? Feeling anything? Best wishes x


----------



## 41zipster

I'm two days late too hun!! Its driving me mad. I tested today BFN with a Tesco Cheapie... It wasn't FMU though and I had been to the toilet loads of times so my wee was about the twentieth of the day!! I had been going to the toilet all day at work just to keep checking whether AF was there. I have loads of discharge but no AF... Is this a good sign. My boobs still hurt, and I had period type cramping around AF due day but now that has subsided a little bit - but is still there... but feels different. Have we delayed our AF's or are we really pregnant and we have to wait that bit longer... Who knows. Good luck hun.


----------



## walks26

three days late - not amused with the witchy. 

Had period pains on friday thought she was coming and nothing. Now no period pains.

BFN. 

Limbo or what?


----------



## susanneb1984

I'm 7 days late :cry:

No sign of :witch: a few preg symptoms, but BFN!

I'm seriously fed up now, this messing with us isn't fun.


----------



## IMISSCOFFEE

AF due today, still in the clear. Did not test today and will not test at least until Thursday when I get paid!!! I just can't afford anymore damn tests. I don't feel much differently than when AF is on the way, because she gives me no sign that she's coming. Was just talking to my best friend yesterday and she said with her first, she didn't test positive with HPTS or at the Gyno until she was 2 months late! So, I'm not going to stress--chances are I probably will come on tomorrow. OH WELL


----------



## brumbar

ladies..wait for a couple of days and test again....AF might be late for some reason or your hormones might be low..you sometimes don't get a positive for a week after AF is due.I've been there before....and AF turned up 3 days later....it was for the first time in years...Hope you have a better luck. If AF not there in a week or so and you've always had regular periods - go and see your docs for a blood test.....
Good luck!!!!!!


----------



## LinziLoo

So frustrating isn't it? Like walks26 said, stuck in limbo. I'll keep my fx for you all, don't forget to post back with an update! :dust:


----------



## jess_smurf

OMG I am going mental af was due sat/sun nothing keep feeling like i am gonna be on, then nothing

had 2 faint bfp but then bpn sending me crazy !!!!!


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

I am cd73 today... Last af was end of june and still getting bfn. Wish i felt like i had hope but TBH i dont have any... Just met my 1 year mark to top it all off


----------



## ardum

2 days late.. temp dropped this morning below coverline, was expecting the witch, but she didn't come today.. not even any sign of her on her way.. IF SHE SHOWS up her ugly face tomorrow, I'm gunna kick her lazy butt... LOL!


----------



## Maritini

10 days late BFN! guess its time to jump start AF so time to start prometrium.....


----------



## bbhopes

It's not fun to be in this club that's for sure, the excitement of it being possible, and then when the testers are negative it's like... am I going crazy here? lol... :dust: best of luck to all of you!! :dust: Hope you get a :bfp: soon!!!


----------



## Heidi84

ardum said:


> 2 days late.. temp dropped this morning below coverline, was expecting the witch, but she didn't come today.. not even any sign of her on her way.. IF SHE SHOWS up her ugly face tomorrow, I'm gunna kick her lazy butt... LOL!

Hi I am the same. 1 day late and Bfn. My temperature dropped yesterday but not under the cover line. this morning was up again. SO STRANGE!!!!

My boobs started to hurt now and i have pimples every where in my face and yellow CM too.

Is so strange, I am going nuts with this charting and messing and searching on line all day :coffee:

Anyway I ordered preseed, I will give it a try this month. Heard so many good things from it.

Do you have any news?


----------



## MUM OF FOUR

well ladies my 1st AF since having my daughter started on the 30th july, so at present i am about 11 days late but getting BFN


----------



## ardum

Heidi, i still dont have AF!!!! Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr... this is annoying.. temp went up a bit, still below coverline though.. :(


----------



## LinziLoo

AF still not here, 4 days late :shrug:. My ebay tests haven't arrived yet and I only paid £2 for them so refuse to go out and buy more expensive ones when those will probably come tomorrow. Couldn't sleep last night, was still awake at 4am, it was soo warm! I'm a bit grumpy today (af coming?) and still madly emotional, went out with friends for dinner last night and was suddenly overcome with how much they mean to me and wanted to go to the loo for a blub :cry:! I didn't even have any wine! Haha.

Got my fx for all you girls, hopefully just low levels giving us all these BFN and our BFPs will be along soon! :hugs: :dust:


----------



## lisab1984

1 day late she was due yesterday but still nothing. ONLY A BFN this morning:cry:


----------



## LinziLoo

It's still early yet! Some lovely ladies on here told me that they never got their BFP until af was a full week late, maybe later. It's not over til af shows her ugly face! That's what is getting me through, but as soon as my delivery of tests arrives I'll be back to my POAS addiction! :dust: for everyone x


----------



## Heidi84

ardum said:


> Heidi, i still dont have AF!!!! Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr... this is annoying.. temp went up a bit, still below coverline though.. :(

Well, keep your hopes. Af has not shown her face yet..this is so frustrating.

I wish i could have either Af or BFP......Can't stand having BFN and the doubt....May be I am, may be I am not

ARGGGGGGGGGGGGG 

:hugs:


----------



## Heidi84

Girls af just visited me ;( 

Well, ready for teh next cycle !!!

Good luck to you, and i will keep AF busy with me so she does not visit you ;)


----------



## BlackAngelP

MrS. MaBrEy said:


> I am cd73 today... Last af was end of june and still getting bfn. Wish i felt like i had hope but TBH i dont have any... Just met my 1 year mark to top it all off

I love that sex smiley!! So cute. 

Anyway, I'm on day 33 no bfp, no af. But I'm not testing again until next month. I'm tired of bfns! LoL! No more this month!!

I'll be glad when af does show up so I can start charting. I'm going to TRY to buy a thermometer. Hopefully DH will let me get it without too much of a hassle. 


Jen


----------



## LinziLoo

Sorry she got you Heidi, at least you can move onto the next cycle and all the confusion is gone! Keeping my fingers crossed for you for next cycle!

Anyone else with any updates? AF still isn't here and putting off testing cos my symptoms are dwindling by the day. Boo!


----------



## LinziLoo

Been waiting on my delivery of tests and they arrive tonight just after I have been to the loo! Typical! Gonna test tonight, they are 10miu ones so should get an accurate result, unless I ovulated much much later than I thought. Ho hum!


----------



## MUM OF FOUR

well the :witch: got me today :growlmad: this cycle was 42 days


----------



## LinziLoo

Wow, that is a long cycle :(

At least you can move onto the next one! One step closer to that BFP. Got my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Kates1122

i am one day late and :bfn: :cry: but i only used a dollar tree test so hoping it just isn't sensitive enough to pick it up, another girl said she didn't get her :bfp: on a dollar tree test even when she was 20dpo! crazy isn't it?


----------



## Lolo555

I am going CRAZY! :wacko:

AF was due two days ago, had some spotting, but high BBT. Was going to test with FMU today if my temp was up, but it dropped to below coverline. I had some awful cramps, so I was sure AF would be here today. 

Instead of AF, the spotting has stopped...so I've gone from crying this morning to being cautiously hopeful tonight. I bought an EPT to test while my husband is out of the house, so I can surprise him if :bfp:, but I was so nervous/excited I didn't hold it correctly and the test was invalid...I feel too stupid and cheap to take another one today, so I've promised myself I'll wait until FMU tomorrow. 

Complication: my brother-in-law and his girlfriend are coming to to stay with us tonight. We have a tiny house with a tiny bathroom that has no lock on the door. This makes the prospect of POAS awkward...and it also means there will be social pressure to drink...I have no idea what I will do. I definitely won't drink if AF hasn't shown, but it's also way too early to tell them...I have got to come up with an excuse. 

Any luck with how to avoid alcohol while you're in between AF and BFP???
:shrug:


----------



## Lolo555

BTW, good luck to everyone and keep us posted on your test results!


----------



## Kates1122

tell them you are taking antibiotics....i know first hand this WILL make you sick if you drink


----------



## Lolo555

Kates1122 said:


> tell them you are taking antibiotics....i know first hand this WILL make you sick if you drink

Thanks for the excuse! What worries me about drug excuses is that my brother-in-law's girlfriend is a pharmacist...I'm afraid any meds I claim she'll ask more questions than I have answers...but maybe I can do some research and fool her...


----------



## Kates1122

hmmm tell her you are taking amoxicillin (sp.) for a viral infection or something hahhaha just be sure to cough a lot! hahahah


----------



## Lolo555

I am definitely going to expend some of my anxious energy tonight coming up with a fake ailment and medication...probably the more disgusting the better to avoid any follow up questions! Hahaha!


----------



## Kates1122

hahahh tell them you have a yeast infection or bacterial infection that will shut them up!


----------



## Lolo555

Thanks for the laughs! 

I checked out your chart, your temps look good! I hope you get a BFP soon. I hear the first response early results tests are the best, but they're a little pricey. I picked up the generic version from CVS, still about 5 bucks a pop...Do you have any opinions on the best tests?


----------



## Kates1122

girl i only used dollar tree so far...hahahah! i don't want to waste my money on a negative..hmmm maybe i should go get the generic version at cvs now tho!


----------



## MUM OF FOUR

LinziLoo said:


> Wow, that is a long cycle :(
> 
> At least you can move onto the next one! One step closer to that BFP. Got my fingers crossed for you!

Thanks, hope all you ladies get your :bfp: soon


----------



## clareybear

i'm still waiting on CD41, ovulated on the 19th aug, No AF and a BFN, despite nausea vomiting light headness, fainting, huge boobs, dont know what to think anymore. good luck hope you all get BFP soon x


----------



## Heidi84

LinziLoo said:


> Sorry she got you Heidi, at least you can move onto the next cycle and all the confusion is gone! Keeping my fingers crossed for you for next cycle!
> 
> Anyone else with any updates? AF still isn't here and putting off testing cos my symptoms are dwindling by the day. Boo!

It's ok, i am ready for the next two week wait. Do you have any news? I hope you get a bfp this time :bfp::bfp::bfp::af:

:hugs: heidi


----------



## Carrie29

Hi Ladies.

Can i join?.. i am nearly 2 weeks late and have done numerous tests, some had faint lines (could be evaps) and others BFN, frer yesterday was BFN, i have some IC's arriving this morning, and i too may pounce on the delivery guy for them as soon as he gets here ..

It's really annoying as once you see bfn, you just want the next cycle to start so that you can try again..


----------



## LinziLoo

How is anyone doing? Any af or BFPs?

I'm 7 days late today, havent tested all weekend though, was staying with inlaws. Been having on and off cramps since friday, but nothing like I normally get before af. Also my boobs are a bit sore, although could just be down to the new suspension in my MILs car. Bouncy bouncy boing! Was rattled about all over the place! Quite a bit of wetness down there too, keep running to the loo expecting af. 

Just wish I could get af or a BFP! Even af beats not knowing! Hope you are all well x

Hope someone has some news!


----------



## Staceiz19

ok so i took an opk on cd 11 and came back positive im now cd 33 got a bfn today and still got no period ahh its driving me crazy i just want af to arrive so i can get back in the game ! Plus i am off to england in 2 weeks so if i got it today i still might just have a chance for this month aswell. grrrr


----------



## belladonna

Im 5 days late- af is usually as regular as clock-work and I have done 5 tests- although I used fmu Ive been up and down to the loo so many times its probably really diluted. I have a banging headache, feeling sick, dizzy, boobs ache, lots of clear snot-like discharge (sorry!), my back hurts and I am so tired!

I have had some niggles in my tummy, but its not like ov or af pains its very strange.

I dont know if my mind is playing tricks on me- if so it is very cruel.


----------



## Carrie29

I am still waiting 2 weeks 2 days late now and had tummy pains behind my belly button and in my lower back and shooting pains in my nipples weird!. Had another BFN 3 days ago and not sure whether to use up the Clearblue digi sitting in my drawer


----------



## MrsLJG

I am now 8 days late and 2 bfn. Its driving me insane!!! I will wait till 10 days and then test again and if a bfn then I will go to the dr's. 

Just happy that I am not alone!! *****Sending baby dust *****


----------



## Jake_1

Hi girls, I am now 11 days late for af, on cd 45 with a regular 34 day cycle. Soooo annoying. Lots of :bfn:'s but off to docs on Thursday to see if we can find out what is going on?!? 

The worst thing is if you gave me $100 to bet on whether I was pregnant or not, I would say pregnant. Half of me says go with intuition and the other half says its probably just wishful thinking, but I feel the same way now as I did when I was early pregnant with my little boy!

:wacko: Aaarrrggghhh :wacko:

Good luck to all, how bout you Linziloo - any news?
:hugs:


----------



## seasaw

22 days late here.

went to doc on Friday , (last BFN was a week on saturday) and he told me to take a sample to the hospital today for them to test. 

I have to see hm tomorrow at 10am for the results. If BFP then thats cool stuff. If BFN he is sending me for some blood tests and stuff.

I advise you not to sit around waiting for the witch. If she is unusually late go see the doc. If its not BFP then they can help the witch come so you can start again at least. 

I have my fingers crossed for tomo. I have so many symptoms but the BFN's have made me ignore them. 

Good luck every one, I will let you know my result xx


----------



## LinziLoo

Don't forget to post back Seasaw, let us know how you got on!

Think my cycles are just getting back into the swing of things after the bcp, although the previous 2 cycles were normal. Maybe I just ovulated late. The cramps I am getting are weird too, not like af. And of course, tested BFN yesterday. Not really trusting the accuracy of the ebay cheapies I got just cos I'm late :shrug: dunno.

Hope you are all well!


----------



## seasaw

Went to doc today and urine test was BFN.

Doctor still thinks I am pregnant and he said he just has to prove it lol.

Got a blood test now next Monday and see doc on the 25th for the results. If that is BFN he wants me to have a scan.

He told me to carry on as if I preg and see what happens!

God all this waiting drives me mad!!

He was very postive, I have lost weight too since I saw him in April but my tummy looks and feels bigger and my jeans are tighter!

Bodies suck!!


----------



## LinziLoo

Wow, thats great that he is doing all he can! Hope your blood test gives you your BFP!

9 days late now, was BFN this morning but I had been to the loo at 4am, totally forgot about testing that time! Still having cramps on and off, and keep getting a shooting pain in my left side. It's worse after I eat something, even if I only have a snack. GOing to hold off going to the dr just incase I did ovulate late, which would put me at 12dpo so hoping to get to the bottom of it soon!

Anyone with any news? :dust: x


----------



## Carrie29

You have a great doctor seesaw!, mine's pretty useless and would probably just tell me to wait or something.. so i'm putting off going.

I'm now 17 days late for AF, still getting BFN's, really annoyed myself last night as i did the cb digi and of course it said 'Not pregnant' so i've wasted that one now and back to IC's once with FMU each day. I'm hoping that i either ov'd late or missed AF altogether which would mean i would be due to OV any day now.. 

I'm not a patient waiter!

Anyone else had any luck?


----------



## Jake_1

12 days late and still pulling :bfn: 's :-(. Going to doc in 2 days but have a feeling she'll say just to keep waiting, but I will push the test with her for some sort of answer. Hope your all hanging in there cause the only thing worse than the 2ww is having to wait longer . . . much longer. But as my mum says "god gives you only what you can handle" so we must be tough! ha ha
Hope it gets positive for all!

x :dust:


----------



## Ebony_Blaze

Hi everyone

Have enjoyed reading all the posts, I'm just wandering wether to do a test 
I'm not due on until the 18th so in my mind wanting to wait a week - if I get there
so tempted to do it sooner, it's driving me mad !

x


----------



## LinziLoo

Aww Jake+1 sorry to hear you are still holding on! I know how you feel about going to the dr - I know mine will say my cycles are still settling after bcp (although the last 2 cycles were perfect!). Just gonna wait and see now, not even testing everyday now. Some days I feel pregnant and others I don't.

Don't forget to post back with an update! Hope everyone is well :dust: to everyone x


----------



## LinziLoo

Another BFN for me this morning :hissy:

Anyone else with an update?


----------



## Jake_1

Hi there linziloo, BFN;s all round this morning it seems, had one here too and still no AF. And you are exactly right about what I think the doc will say - blah blah blah dont get upset, wait a bit longer blah blah blah - (she can't see I'm going out of my mind?!?x:wacko:) as I have had two completely normal 34 day cycles since stopping breastfeeding so seems a bit strange for it to go out of whack now?!?

There are times in the day I feel 100% pregnant and then the rest of the time I'm about 60% convinced, but like I said probably wishful thinking! Will update again after seeing Doc and will make her give me answers!!! Look Out!

Ha ha 
:dust: to all you TTC'ers and a bit extra :dust: for you linziloo


----------



## BroodyBecks

Hi everyone,

I am 2 days late (which is strange as I have very reg periods) & I have had 2 :bfn:so far!!
Used my only CB digi this morning and was so sure I was expecting!!! But :bfn:
I am getting very strange yellowish discharge & having cramps?? What is happening to me?
Why does something out there want to mess with us all like this?? Im sooooo fed up!!!

:dust:

xx


----------



## cleebyjeeby

hello!

I'm 2 days late though im convinced i'll come on tomorrow now or friday - it's rubbish waiting around + im praying she doesn't show up! have no real symtoms of AF yet but guess i just ovulated later than normal. First month using cbfm so feeling excited but it would be amazing if that really had worked first time!!! If witch still not arrived by weekend then I _will_ start getting curious!!!

clee xx:bunny:


----------



## cleebyjeeby

oh TMI but i have actually been noticing come white creamy cm in too.......... maybe i always get it but im just noticing more now??? who knows??!! xx


----------



## seasaw

My doctor is nice. To be fair I have never seen him befor. There are many at he practice and I am not fussy which one I get but I am gonna stick with him from now on.
Got funny old pains in my pelvis area today. Like a sensitive tooth feeling.
I tested again today and BFN. 
Some points in the day I feel 100% preg then after a BFN feel only 50%. I keep saying something must be up, otherwise why would I be over 3 weeks late!
I guess we all read on here folk getting BFP even befor period due. I wounder how many woman in the reall workld do not get a BFP untill a few months down the line.
I blame them adverts,test befor you due etc. It is a bot like peeping at your Xmas gifts befor Xmas day. You will only be disapointed if you dont see what you want to!
Any ways enough ranting lol.


----------



## belladonna

Im now 7 days late and just got another BFN and any symptoms I did have are now disapearing I have no idea whats going on at the mo.


----------



## LinziLoo

Thanks Jake+1! Sorry you are still hanging on. Hopefully we'll get somewhere soon! Keeping my fingers crossed for you!

Sorry you other ladies have found yourself in this situation, it's not fun! Clee, I have that cm too, sometimes I can feel it so much I run to the loo expecting AF to be there in all her glory! I'm cramping a bit too, and the other day I had shooting pains like ov although I hope thats not it cos hubby wasn't here to BD!

Seasaw, don't forget to let us know how u get on!

:dust: for everyone! x


----------



## Carrie29

i'm still waiting now on cd49. I have sore gums. Not sure if that can be counted as a symptom?, i think i may be clutching at straws!. I wonder if anyone has found out they are pregnant a couple of months in.


----------



## hpjagged

Welp.... guess I can join you ladies in here!! :lol:

I'm 2 days late, no sign of AF coming anytime, I'm convinced AF will come Friday or at the weekend. Always have sore boobs two days before AF shows, but no sign of sore boobs....

I hope we all get the outcome we want!!! :D 
:dust:


----------



## walks26

CD 38, had a perfect 28 day first cycle of the BCP so thought I would be one of the lucky ones but guess im not.

I had period pains when period was due but then nothing. Had pain in left ovary a couple of days ago. Tested a couple of days after I thought I was due and BFN.

Definately don't think im prg as no symptoms. Might go and get another test but they are so flipping expensive x


----------



## hpjagged

Forget what I just said..... I'm out... AF just freaking showed up :cry:


----------



## RedRose19

can i join in? i have had no AF since june :cry: just tested again and sure enough :bfn: :cry: its so frustrating i just want something to happen, i wantAF to hurry up :(


----------



## Jake_1

Hi there all, well another bfn this morning I think that actually makes it my 20th :bfn: for this cycle alone - ha ha. Now 14 days late for af but off to doc this arvo.

Babyhopes10 - of course you can join in, not that its a group you probably want to join - ha ha - us girls in limbo - or are we in some realm of hell!?! :rofl:

hpjaggeed - sorry :witch: got ya but stay positive for next cycle, got have a turn sometime!

walks26 - yes they are so stupidly expensive, I think I may just have to take out a second mortgage on my house to buy some for next cycle!

and carrie29 - you clutch at those straws girl, I am, I thinks its the only thing keeping us sane - the stuff we imagine or think we imagine or is it there?!? Sane - ok not so much! Ha ha

Linziloo, I'm starting to think we will spend the rest of our lives in limbo - feels like we have already both been here an eternity! Thats it I've decided our next test will be :bfp: ( wishful thinking again)

I thought last night that maybe I'll just stop testing cause I'm never gonna get a bfp and I'll just wait 9 months and see if I have a baby, :rofl: but then I thought there has to be a day where a bfn stops being a bfn and magically becomes a bfp. Hoping that day is very soon for all of us!

:dust: to all

x


----------



## RedRose19

i have such bad pains :( like AF is meant to come now.. but nothing yet but its very painful :cry:... i sick of testin while waiting for AF.. i not gonna test anymore lol... 
thanks jake+1 :D


----------



## BroodyBecks

Im out af got me!!!!

good luck girls xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## twinkle

Hi there, i am 2 weeks late....always have 28 day cycles...have done a test last night and this morning...both BFN!!!! dont know whats going on...having min hot flushes, increased cervical discharge, feeling very hungry, very tired and light headed!!! dont know whats going on!!!!


----------



## babydeabreu

hi girls :)

im also 2/3days late...i have mine around the 14/15 og everymonth, an as you can see its the 17th so im a couple of days late. :shrug: im not normal late but hey it could just be my silly hormones playing nasty games with my head :growlmad::wacko:

i have sore swollen breast and no other sides but always seem hungry and emotional but hey thats just being a woman lol :thumbup:

but ill keep you guys posted if the red :devil: gets here or not :thumbup:

this is a good thread cos so many of us go through this....and us gal are the only ones that can actually help and makes us feel better. fingers crossed :) xx


----------



## LinziLoo

Have completely run out of PMA today. Fed up of this waiting, could AF not just arrive if I'm not gonna get my BFP this month? Boo!

Waiting on my FRERs in the post, should have been here today. I'm clutching at staws - praying that the ebay cheap tests I have been using are dud and I have actually been pregnant the whole time! Will have no more straws to clutch at if FRER says neg. Except the CB digi I bought too :rofl: POAS addict?! ME?! :rofl:

Been thinking about the cramps I had been having. Those have disappeared since I went to the loo (TMI, sorry). So I have no symptoms left. Except my headache (does that count?)

babydeabreu - I had the hungry and emotional at a few days late too. Have you tested?

Jake+1 - Thanks for the PMA. Wish it would come true! Don't forget to let us know how you got on at the dr. Hope they didn't tell you to "wait and see". That would mean more money on HPTs! They have become a part of my budget every month now - car insurance, food shopping, electricity, HPTs :rofl: What are we like?!

:dust: to everyone x


----------



## Carrie29

Lots of PMA to you and all of us!!

I feel a bit like you today, CD50 today!!. My symptoms have gone too, the only one is that i am bloated, but feel permantly bloated lately oh and i nearly fainted earlier, but that's because i had eaten lunch!..

Sometimes it just makes you want to scream. IC's are saying BFN, this mornings was a faint line, but after staring at it for hours i don't think i can see any pink so it must be another evap! :nope:


----------



## LinziLoo

Thanks for the PMA. Just feeling a bit under the weather today, headache, bloated and missing hubby.

I don't think I have had an evap before but they sound horrid! I'm not even sure what CD I am on now, I'm just thinking of it as 11 DAYS LATE. Maybe would make me feel better if I worked out the CD. Hmm.

PMA returned to ya, and :dust: for everyone!


----------



## cheerios

My AF is late too....last AF was end of June 2009. I can´t believe that exactly when we decide to TTC, my AF decides to stop coming. All the pregnancy tests are BFN. My gynae is so busy that I only have an appointment mid-Oct.... so yeah whatever. I have absolutely no idea if I´m even still ovulating. Going on holiday next week to France... shall just not think about it anymore.


----------



## babydeabreu

babydeabreu - I had the hungry and emotional at a few days late too. Have you tested?



nope havent tested yet iv learnt to wait atleast aweek untill i go down that route..i hate the sad feeling when it screams out NOOOOOOO UR NOT PREGNANT :nope::dohh: its like u just wana break down crying asking why isnt it happening why cant i get pregnant arhhhhhhhhh:cry: wats wrong with me...why is it soo damn easy for some and soo damn hard for others :growlmad: 

the thing that upsets me more is i get crumpy round my partner for no reason..hes so lovely to me and i just rip hes head off 4 nothing then i feel bad afterwards :( 

i hate this waiting game waiting for AF waiting for my brain to full out stressing so much :happydance: booo to us lol we are the best but we are our worst enemy 

yiip yiip hoooraayy to hormones whoop whooop :happydance::rofl::yipee:

:gun:


----------



## babydeabreu

cheerios said:


> My AF is late too....last AF was end of June 2009. I can´t believe that exactly when we decide to TTC, my AF decides to stop coming. All the pregnancy tests are BFN. My gynae is so busy that I only have an appointment mid-Oct.... so yeah whatever. I have absolutely no idea if I´m even still ovulating. Going on holiday next week to France... shall just not think about it anymore.



yeh i understand how you feel hun. just try go and have a great holiday..u prob just need to chill out and enjoy a nice break. fingers crossed it will help you out and magic will kick in for you.

wish you all the best and have a nice holiday :) :happydance:


----------



## RedRose19

cheerios said:


> My AF is late too....last AF was end of June 2009. I can´t believe that exactly when we decide to TTC, my AF decides to stop coming. All the pregnancy tests are BFN. My gynae is so busy that I only have an appointment mid-Oct.... so yeah whatever. I have absolutely no idea if I´m even still ovulating. Going on holiday next week to France... shall just not think about it anymore.

cheerios thats exactly what happened to me :( we wwre gonna TTC in june and AF never showed up.. and hasnt since. its so frustrating and i know how u feel :hugs:

lets hope she shows soon and get a oct :bfp: :happydance:


----------



## seasaw

witch came today. So much for the doctors pma LOL.
back to square one but using pre seed this time. Good luck all x x


----------



## LinziLoo

Good luck Seasaw! I hope you get your BFP soon!

Wish my witch would get her broom out. Or the FRERs that are coming tomorrow show BFP and prove that my ebay cheapies are dud.


----------



## babydeabreu

seasaw said:


> witch came today. So much for the doctors pma LOL.
> back to square one but using pre seed this time. Good luck all x x


ahh sorry seasaw :( im dreading seeing the devil/witch i hope the only systoms iv got(breast swollen) are a good sign that im :bfp: if not then il be joining you on that boat to NOvile to keep trying. everytime i test i always get a big fat no :bfn::bfn::bfn::cry: so this time im not goner chance it..if i come on i come on i hate getting disapointed...so in 2weeks time im still waiting then ill be testing. i aint gona put my hand in no fire and cry when i get burnt haha nope:nope: 

haha till then anyone playing the game waiting with me hehe:)


----------



## RedRose19

i know how u feel babydea.... im late and i get tempted to test.. and then :bfn: :cry:.. :hugs: i hope u get :bfp: soon


----------



## Jake_1

Hi there girls,

Linziloo hope those FRERs are the charm for you sweetie
Seasaw, - sorry :witch: got you but try and stay positive, it a step in the right direction for next cycle - and I hope thats the cycle for you, a nice little June baby! :hugs:
babyhopes10 - you still hanging in with us, nothing to report? Well except for the missing witch and lack of af still
Babydeabreu - hi there, don't know if you've just joined us limbo girls but everything sounds really positive for you, really hope its a massive :bfp: for you this time honey.

Well thought I'd let you all know I was pleasantly suprised by my doc. She took it very seriously - did a pg test glaring BFN but she said its a very small chance but may still be pregnant. She has sent me to have an ultrasound and blood test next wed (5 days) if :witch: doesn't turn up in the meantime. She is looking into Poly cystic ovarys for me - she knows I don't have the syndrome but said you can still have PCO without PCOS!?! Which would mean I didn't ovulate. Hope thats not the case - but at least it would give me an answer. So until I have more info (next wed) I will continue to POAS - mainly just to satisfy my addiction :rofl: and will keep checking in on you all 

:dust: 

xxx


----------



## Jasmine79

Hi everybody, can I join?
Im on CD 46 and am 15 days late. I did a test yesterday morning and it was a BFN. sad really.
:(


----------



## babydeabreu

Jake+1 said:


> Hi there girls,
> 
> Babydeabreu - hi there, don't know if you've just joined us limbo girls but everything sounds really positive for you, really hope its a massive :bfp: for you this time honey.
> 
> 
> hiya jake yeah im kinda new..but seem to be going through the same as loadz of you guys :) thanks alot for that posstive note...im still late but noticed slight tiny baby cramping pains so i think the:devil: might poppin up sooon..i think im just late but hey you never know :thumbup::dance: but like i said befor iv learnt not to get my hopes up.
> 
> i no how you feel when u get addicted testing when your late..but boy im goner wait 2weeks for i do it now as it was mentally making me go :wacko::wohoo: lol
> 
> how long have you been late? i hope the scan shows :bfp: let us all no how you get on..ill be praying gor you :thumbup::winkwink: xx


----------



## babydeabreu

Jasmine79 said:


> Hi everybody, can I join?
> Im on CD 46 and am 15 days late. I did a test yesterday morning and it was a BFN. sad really.
> :([/QUOT
> 
> hey jas...sorry to hear you got a :bfn: i no its sucks when u get that. if you 2weeks late try again first thing in the morning as it may not show yet. if still no joy go doctors and get a blood test :thumbup:
> 
> all the best hun....:dust:


----------



## BUBBLES23

Hi Ladies,

Boy am I glad I found this site! Have been reading through the threads and can't believe there are so many people that feel the same as me!

This is my first cycle off BCP and I am a day late. I took a HPT and of course...BFN! Been having some "symptoms" (phantom??!) but I feel different; sore boobs, bloated, HUNGRY! I know it's still early and maybe my cycle needs a bit of time. But I've still got my fingers crossed for my BFP.

Got my fingers crossed for all of you! :confused:


----------



## babydeabreu

BUBBLES23 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Boy am I glad I found this site! Have been reading through the threads and can't believe there are so many people that feel the same as me!
> 
> This is my first cycle off BCP and I am a day late. I took a HPT and of course...BFN! Been having some "symptoms" (phantom??!) but I feel different; sore boobs, bloated, HUNGRY! I know it's still early and maybe my cycle needs a bit of time. But I've still got my fingers crossed for my BFP.
> 
> Got my fingers crossed for all of you! :confused:




hey bubbles :)

im wishing you all the joy and dreams coming true for you being pregnant. so many woman on here are going through the same im late im late for an important date thing... but its just a waiting game. try stay open minded though as you never what the outcome will be. :dance: im 5 days late so im in that same boat sailing around waiting to find where the hell im going lol 

good luck let us know the outcome good or bad :thumbup:

i hope its late for a wonderful reason :thumbup::happydance: xx


----------



## BUBBLES23

hey bubbles :)

im wishing you all the joy and dreams coming true for you being pregnant. so many woman on here are going through the same im late im late for an important date thing... but its just a waiting game. try stay open minded though as you never what the outcome will be. :dance: im 5 days late so im in that same boat sailing around waiting to find where the hell im going lol 

good luck let us know the outcome good or bad :thumbup:

i hope its late for a wonderful reason :thumbup::happydance: xx[/QUOTE]


Thanks babydeabreu,

I hope its late for a good reason too! I can't believe I have become so obsessed with dates and temps etc in just my first month...but then I figure I may as well try and give myself the best chance possible eh? That and I am actually the most impatient person in the world! :)

How long have you been TTC for?


----------



## Jake_1

Hi everyone, let me start by saying sorry if I miss you in this message x

Linziloo, Linziloo - where have you gone? Your not allowed to leave me - unless its to go over to first trimester with a :bfp: - really hope thats where you have gone, might stalk you later!!! Ha ha :rofl:

babyhopes10 - Are you with linziloo - I really hope so too

babydea - sorry have to shorten it - Hi there, I can see you are still with me. To answer your question I am a regular 34 day cycle kinda girl and am currently heading into cd 50 - 16 days late for af. I have had 21 :bfn:'s now, yes I'm a terribly sad person testing that much :rofl: and I can not believe you haven't tested yet!?! Just warning you not only am I a POAS addict but also a POAS pusher - I will soon begin to yell :test: at you, don't take it personally I like to share my addiction as much as possible - maybe then I'm not the only crazy!!!:rofl: Don't count yourself out yet with cramps I have been having them for two weeks now and I'm still hanging on

and Hi there Bubbles23 and Jasmine79, of course you can join in we love having more people for the ride but as I say this generally isn't somewhere you want to be - ha ha - but if you're in limbo like the rest of us here I believe its the best place to be! Look forward to chatting with you.
Well nothing to report from me except a few more symptoms - which still must be my wild imagination and still no af. Except TMI - look away now, had a bit of light pink spotting last night after :sex: thought maybe :witch: was on her way then nothing? Who frickin knows!?!

Stay well all - and hope you get your :bfp: first thing in the morning - except you babydea who isn't testing for at least another week :wacko::wacko: ha ha but when you do give in and test I hope its :bfp: also 
xxx:hugs:


----------



## babydeabreu

lolol tell me bout it...u get worse as it goes along. i have been really trying for bout 2 and bit months now..and its driving me crazy :wohoo::loopy:

seriously. and now im like 5 days late im going even more mental :happydance::trouble: lol i count every date and wait for my O day to arrive so we can get :sex: right on it i think ihave become a sexpest and driving him mad lol its bad when you think bout it cos the last thing you wana do is become annoying :rofl:

its all good though..all for a good reason :thumbup: and when it does finally happen im sure all this stress will be worth it..well untill the birth......where the real stress kicks in hahah 

how you feeling though? you worried bout anything? :happydance::muaha:

fingers crossed legs crossed and platted my hair for you :) hehe xx


----------



## walks26

I am on CD41, previous month, 1st after coming off bcp was 28 days.

Do you think this is because I have only just come off pill and it is messing up my cycles.

Im such a hypochondriac that I think I may have PCOS or something x


----------



## LinziLoo

DO NOT PANIC! I am still here. No first tri for me as yet but I am about to go POAS - FRER to be exact.

I think I will cry if it is BFN. I have it stuck in my head that the cheap ones I have been using are rubbish and that I have been pregnant the whole time. Deep down I know I'm not though :(

Walks - This is my 3rd cycle after BCP and both cycles before this one were 28/29 days. I'm putting it down to the pill that I'm late this time. Just gotta wait and see.

Hope you are all well and I will post back once I have POAS. Praying for that BFP x


----------



## walks26

Linziloo - I have also just been out and bought a test lol. Also convinced I might be one of those people who doesn't get strong HGC lol!!

I think I just like poas. I know im not prg x


----------



## LinziLoo

Lol, what are we like?!

It's like I can't wait until my next fix!

I am going to do this FRER now and if it is BFN then I can convince myself that it's cos I didn't use FMU. 

*Goes to loo, armed with FRER* :hi:


----------



## babydeabreu

Jake+1 said:


> Hi everyone, let me start by saying sorry if I miss you in
> 
> 
> babydea - sorry have to shorten it - Hi there, I can see you are still with me. To answer your question I am a regular 34 day cycle kinda girl and am currently heading into cd 50 - 16 days late for af. I have had 21 :bfn:'s now, yes I'm a terribly sad person testing that much :rofl: and I can not believe you haven't tested yet!?! Just warning you not only am I a POAS addict but also a POAS pusher - I will soon begin to yell :test: at you, don't take it personally I like to share my addiction as much as possible - maybe then I'm not the only crazy!!!:rofl: Don't count yourself out yet with cramps I have been having them for two weeks now and I'm still hanging on ha ha but when you do give in and test I hope its :bfp: also
> xxx:hugs:


jeazzz jake i thought i wrote alot haha 

iv been a crazy obsest testing freak before which wasnt good for me, i was going crazy thinking maybe next time maybe next time gota be next time woooo:test::test::test:wooooowooooooo but now iv realised that im just goner have to wait as credit crunch has eaten my purse lol :dohh::wink: 

normally my cycles are the same each month round the same day so it was strange when i didnt have a period for 2weeks...but it was just hormones i think and change of diet. so maybe its the same this time. 

im goner wait another week then test because iv done my own headin FAR to many times testing and praying its :bfp: but never is. these lil cramps swollen breast give me signs that im just late..but yeh i maybe wrong but id ruther be suprised with joy than disapointed AGAIN haha :dance::yipee:

but dont you worrie girly ima keep you up to date as long as you keep me up to date :rofl::thumbup:


----------



## walks26

that's so funny about the FMU! I'm the same. Total freak.

Then if its BFN, you can also say it was because you drank too much and it watered it down.

Fingers crossed xx


----------



## LinziLoo

BFN.

Might have guessed, dunno what I was expecting. I refuse to test for a few days now.

:sad2:


----------



## walks26

Awwwww........sweetie. im sorry.

Hopefully the witchy will visit you soon. Are you getting period pains? Im getting them on and off which makes me this AF is coming then doesnt turn up.

xx


----------



## LinziLoo

Thanks :)

Yeah I am getting pains, but not like I normally would before AF. Last months cramps were so bad I had to take painkillers and slap on a heat patch. Haven't been that bad. And like you said, just getting them on and off.

Wish our bodies would decide what they are doing. I'm off to take the dog a walk, maybe some fresh air will do me good. Give myself a shake!

x


----------



## Jake_1

Sorry to hear linziloo, :hugs: 
walks26 - did you do your test?
Aaaarrrrgghhh - I just wish the :witch: would show or we get a :bfp: at least then we would all be able to keep going.

Stay well all
x


----------



## babydeabreu

awwww sorry to hear that hun...:hug:

this is why im refusing to test untill another week cos i get so upset when disapointed. so ill cross ma arms tap ma feet and wait till the big old :devil: then after a week if still no :devil: then :test: ing will commence :happydance::happydance: i hate that :bfn: *i wana draw a line on the test and go hahahahaahhaahah shame its  so shame but then i really will be crazy lol *
well good luck having so much fun waitng lol xx

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: thats what happening to my mind lolol xxx


----------



## LinziLoo

:rofl: My BFN will appear in the pregnancy test gallery with a big homedrawn line on it making a BFP and shall be titled "Why is my test line blue when it's a pink dye test?"...Because you drew it in yourself you silly moo! Haha.

I'm just gonna forget about it for the whole weekend. Hubby and I are spending the weekend with my inlaws so not gonna have time to think about it or test! Which also means I won't be on here either. But having a stress free weekend (If my MIL behaves herself!)

Best wishes x


----------



## babydeabreu

LinziLoo said:


> :rofl: My BFN will appear in the pregnancy test gallery with a big homedrawn line on it making a BFP and shall be titled "Why is my test line blue when it's a pink dye test?"...Because you drew it in yourself you silly moo! Haha.
> 
> I'm just gonna forget about it for the whole weekend. Hubby and I are spending the weekend with my inlaws so not gonna have time to think about it or test! Which also means I won't be on here either. But having a stress free weekend (If my MIL behaves herself!)
> 
> Best wishes x



have a great time chilling thats the best thing you can do to your mind body and bloody emotions...chill and have a nice cosy time. :hugs:

i think when we over try so much and :test::test::test: we make our emotions more alert and sensitive to things around us like seeing pregnant women everywhere..seeing babies everwhere..finding ur self picking up baby magz when ur not even pregnant taking test when urv taken 10 in like a week..thinking its all wrong the test is wrong. :wacko:im learning that relaxing is the best thing and takng it slow is the best thing cos im making my self go crazy i mean coooocooooo:loopy: if im late im not goner rush to get 20test and test everyday lol im just gonner go with the flow and try keep some sanity :happydance:

this forum helps alot and its great to no thatu girlies are here going through the same thing :hug:

xx


----------



## cheerios

Oh boy, reading this thread is hilarious! I love the fact that there are you girls out there who are soooo honest. 

I still don´t have my AF. More than 2 months now. :( The last time I tested was 2 weeks ago. And I hate testing only to have BFNs all the time. Which is why I don´t wanna test until the end of this month again. 

But recently I noticed that my pants are getting tighter! This is sooo ridiculous, because I haven´t been eating more. On the contrary, I´ve been trying to exercise more, now that cold weather is starting. But I don´t seem to be able to stop my pants from becoming tighter. Do you think its an early pregnancy sign?

I doubt it, but I think Í´m getting paranoid. I´m those type of girls who wear the same pants for 3-4 years at one shot, so I don´t usually put on weight significantly to the pt that I realize that my pants are tight.


----------



## babydeabreu

cheerios said:


> Oh boy, reading this thread is hilarious! I love the fact that there are you girls out there who are soooo honest.
> 
> I still don´t have my AF. More than 2 months now. :( The last time I tested was 2 weeks ago. And I hate testing only to have BFNs all the time. Which is why I don´t wanna test until the end of this month again.
> 
> But recently I noticed that my pants are getting tighter! This is sooo ridiculous, because I haven´t been eating more. On the contrary, I´ve been trying to exercise more, now that cold weather is starting. But I don´t seem to be able to stop my pants from becoming tighter. Do you think its an early pregnancy sign?
> 
> I doubt it, but I think Í´m getting paranoid. I´m those type of girls who wear the same pants for 3-4 years at one shot, so I don´t usually put on weight significantly to the pt that I realize that my pants are tight.


hey cheerios how you doing?

i feel like im high jacking this thread lol sowwy its just addictive haha:thumbup:

anywayz cheer i think its a possibility thats ur hormones are playing up..sometimes when your pms is late u have alot of blood thats stored inside u waiting to come out so ur body swels and clothes become tighter. almost like when you become bloated (which by the way is the best feeling that god made) :rofl: but its also a possibility that ur HGC levels are still low so your test will come back neg..but i dont want you to get your hopes up as the big fat bang on ur emotions is a killer :nope: i would leave it down to hormones for now and take a test at the end of the month..and if still :bfn: then talk to your doctor as she may refer you to have a ultrasound scan or to go see a gynecologist as over a month with no period is not normal. 

let us no how u get on ok :thumbup:

wish u luck sweety :dance::yipee: xxxxxx


----------



## Jake_1

:nope: Well I'm pretty sure this is my last post in this thread. All signs this morning indicate the :witch: is definitely on her way, began spotting brown this morning which is my usual start of the :witch: - sorry TMI.

So I wish you all luck and will keep watching the tread to see how you all get along.

I knew there was next to no chance I was pregnant but it still sucks when you know it for sure :cry:

Oh well onwards and upwards and into the next cycle - I've decided the next cycle has to be the one for me!

:dust: to you all

x


----------



## babydeabreu

sorry jake :( it always sucks when we try so hard 

keep trying and doing your thang :flower:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: all for you wish you luck. speak soon xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cheerios

Hey Babydeabreu,
THanks for your reply! :) How are you? I´m fine. Well, thing with me is that my periods tend to be irregular anyway. So one month of no period is actually "normal"...that makes 2 mths "not normal". That´s why I wasn´t that concerned when I first missed it. 
Yeah, I´m heading off to Nice, France next week so that would take my mind off all this stuff. :) What do you do? I can´t access public profiles yet, since I´m less than 1 mth on this forum - so access has been denied to me.:wacko:


----------



## LinziLoo

Hello ladies.

My weekend was cut short as my MILs mum is ill and she had to go to make sure she was ok. At least I have hubby here to stop me from testing! But still no AF

Jake - sorry you are leaving us. Actually, thats a bit selfish of me isn't it? You are moving onto your next cycle, that calls for a congratulations! Wish you all the best and buckets of :dust: for next cycle!

Hope you are all well! x


----------



## RedRose19

hi ladies.. still no sign of AF and still a :bfn: ...:cry: its so unfair :cry:


----------



## Joe&Emily

Im with you girls...limbo, limbo, limbo! 2days late and getting BFN, cant KEEP doing tests Im gonna go broke but it's driving me mad. Symptoms so similar to being due on, IE: Sore breasts but am feeling sick quite a lot (though Ive had a bad chest too)

Tryn keep sane and not get OCD over it like me :wacko:

Good Luck, baby dust to all xxxx


----------



## lisabutterfly

.


----------



## RedRose19

11 months late?? wow that must be hard.. im just missing my 3rd cycle.. ive got noy AF since june.. and right now in sooo much pain.. like bad AF pains... :cry:


----------



## LinziLoo

11 months?! Wow hun, that sounds like torture :( Sorry you're having to go through this. Have you been to your dr or anything? 

Now I feel daft for feeling like I do and I'm only 2 weeks late. Sure puts it into perspective. Still having these on and off cramps. 

Not testing ANY MORE!


----------



## lisabutterfly

.


----------



## belladonna

I'm still in limbo too, now 11 days late and have pee'd on numberous sticks and all bfn's.

My fiance is telling everyone that I'm pg and I really don't think I am :cry: he just can't hold it in as hes getting excited and I'm not looking forward to telling people I'm not when :witch: arrives (whenever that may be)

When should I think about going to the doctors?


----------



## cheerios

babydeabreu said:


> cheerios said:
> 
> 
> My AF is late too....last AF was end of June 2009. I can´t believe that exactly when we decide to TTC, my AF decides to stop coming. All the pregnancy tests are BFN. My gynae is so busy that I only have an appointment mid-Oct.... so yeah whatever. I have absolutely no idea if I´m even still ovulating. Going on holiday next week to France... shall just not think about it anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> yeh i understand how you feel hun. just try go and have a great holiday..u prob just need to chill out and enjoy a nice break. fingers crossed it will help you out and magic will kick in for you.
> 
> wish you all the best and have a nice holiday :) :happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks babydeabreu! :) We´ll do lots of sightseeing. Funnily enough, most people have more BD during holidays but for me and my hubby its just the opposite. Our last holiday to Rome was sooo stressful, 4 cities in 5 days that we hardly had time to BD! Hopefully this time it would be different. :happydance:


----------



## cheerios

lisabutterfly said:


> I haven't been to doctor as we don't have insurance at the moment (on waiting list...must be a long list lol). 11 months is a lot....My last period was September 2008. I have had spotting about 3 or so times during the past 11 months but nothing close to AF. Unfortunately pregnancy isn't the cause for any of this I guess. :( Only thing good about no AF is no major mood swings (although I think I still get them at times) and ....husband doesn't have to 'be alone' for a week each month....lol

Hey lisabutterfly.
That´s tough, 11 months. The longest I went without AF was 7 mths when I first relocated from Singapore to Germany. Was so stressed, missed home, missed everything familiar that my hormones went crazy. But at least I wasn´t TTCing at that time, so I didn´t care about pregancy test kits. Ever since then, my AF would come more or less regularly (9 out of 12 mths for example). But yeah, missing 2 months in one go is very rare for me. But its all still BFNs. So perhaps this might be another 7 mths thing for me. Good thing that In germany, social insurance is mandatory for both employees and employers. I get to go to the gynae without additional cost - but long waiting list too, for the good ones. 

I would suggest going to the gynae and just paying more if you have to. A friend of mine didn´t have her AF for one yr and realized after a simple blood test that it was a lack of oestrogen in her blood. Now she´s on hormone oestrogen pills and her AF is regular again. I´m hoping mine is as simple as that. :)


----------



## cheerios

belladonna said:


> I'm still in limbo too, now 11 days late and have pee'd on numberous sticks and all bfn's.
> 
> My fiance is telling everyone that I'm pg and I really don't think I am :cry: he just can't hold it in as hes getting excited and I'm not looking forward to telling people I'm not when :witch: arrives (whenever that may be)
> 
> When should I think about going to the doctors?


Is your AF normally as regular as clockwork? Hmmm, I wouldn´t necessarily want my hubby telling others I´m pg when I´m not, or at least when its not confirmed yet. 

I would wait a bit longer and try a test again maybe in a week or 2.


----------



## cheerios

babyhopes10 said:


> hi ladies.. still no sign of AF and still a :bfn: ...:cry: its so unfair :cry:

Hey hun, sorry about that. :( I feel your pain. I must have had 5 test kits so far and all BFN. 

You´re still really really young. So I think its more likely for one your age to have irregular AFs. 

Have you gone to the doctor yet? For all your know, you´d just need a simple blood test to pin-point the cause of it. And your solution is just a pill away or something. :hugs:


----------



## belladonna

cheerios said:


> Is your AF normally as regular as clockwork? Hmmm, I wouldn´t necessarily want my hubby telling others I´m pg when I´m not, or at least when its not confirmed yet.
> 
> I would wait a bit longer and try a test again maybe in a week or 2.

 Yep- normally right down to time of day. I've never, ever missed or been late. I think I will poas next weekend and if still bfn will book appointment for beginning of Oct.


----------



## lisabutterfly

.


----------



## babydeabreu

Well afternoon ladies....just as i thought just a late one as the red monster arived just now. so glad i didnt test iv kept some sanity lol 

n e ways im disapointed but hey its just not my time yet.. :) but im in good spirit and in a hopful mind. so fingers crossed next month will be my time as im dying to have children now. ne ways ladies keep us all updated as your words always help us out. 

speak soon x


----------



## emz87

hey af is due today, been feeling pregnant for the last week had what looked like implantation bleeding 7days ago also been feeling sick took a test today and a bfn.The only thing that is keeping me going is that when i was pregnant with my son it took me 2 weeks after af was due to get my bfp.I have 1 hpt left if i buy any more this cycle my fiance will kill me. Im just hoping that im not imagining the symptoms and that my bfp is there somewhere.Its soo hard to take my mind off being pregs and somtimes i think i am truly going insane!!


----------



## babydeabreu

emz87 said:


> hey af is due today, been feeling pregnant for the last week had what looked like implantation bleeding 7days ago also been feeling sick took a test today and a bfn.The only thing that is keeping me going is that when i was pregnant with my son it took me 2 weeks after af was due to get my bfp.I have 1 hpt left if i buy any more this cycle my fiance will kill me. Im just hoping that im not imagining the symptoms and that my bfp is there somewhere.Its soo hard to take my mind off being pregs and somtimes i think i am truly going insane!!


hey emz...i no how ur feeling babe. its one of the things i think every single woman goes through when TTC. soon as shes late the mind thinks preg preg preg so test test tes but will never no untill we see the fact BFP. i think u sud do thelast test first thing in the morning then after that just go with the flow and wait till next month..... if you had bleeding regardless if it was small or not yes that could be a sign that your preg but its all so the fact u could just have a light period. like me for instance i was 6 days late then had my light light bleed this morning so im just taking that as a BFN as thats was a test said just now as i took one just to ease my mind has iv been waiting for 6 days to wait for :witch: and just as i thought she came 3 hours or so ago. it sucks waiting for baby to be real but its just one of them things im affraid hun.:shrug: 

but hey i might be wrong so let me no if i am cos then ill eat my own hand to shut me up lol

all the best tho....xx


----------



## walks26

Wow - so many posts since I was last on. BFN on test. My hubby was saying he is going to poas to see if he is prg or ovulating because I do it so often that it must be great.

11months with no AF - oh sweetie that must be difficult. keep ur chin up. i feel bad for whinging about being on CD43.

Was at a kids party today and chatting to a midwife, felt great when she said they are so busy with people having babies at the minute :( x


----------



## LinziLoo

Wow, you girls have been busy while I have been away! Loads more ladies with late af - welcome to a not so good club (unless you end up with a BFP of course)

Still no af for me, but haven't tested all weekend. I don't plan to for a while either. Still really watery down there, it's strange! Everytime I go to the loo I'm expecting af, I actually have been using panty liners because of it and I never have had to in the past. 

Babydea - Sorry af got ya hun :( Onwards and upwards to next cycle though, and I don't wanna see you or Jake in this thread again with late af! (I mean that in the nicest possible way :rofl:) Best wishes and buckets of :dust: your way!

I'm off to watch the X factor :hi:


----------



## RedRose19

ok ladies im leaving this thread.. AF finally showed up this evening :happydance::happydance: lots of :dust: ladies


----------



## LinziLoo

I'm gonna be here all alone soon enough!

Best wishes and buckets of :dust: your way for this cycle! And I don't wanna see you back here either! x


----------



## mossip

Can i join plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.
CD 102 and desperate for :witch: to show up.

Babyhopes yey for u lol xx


----------



## LinziLoo

Yay, new friends! :rofl:

Everyone else's af has turned up in the last few days and thought I was left here all alone!

CD102 sounds like torture! I feel bad for moaning about being CD40 or whatever day I am now. I have lost the will to keep track to be honest.

Anyways, hi, my name is Linzi. Nice to meet ya :hi:


----------



## mossip

Hi looks like im gonna b here a while ha ha. I can't believe Babyhopes has deserted me :rofl:. Hope every1's ok xx


----------



## babydeabreu

LinziLoo said:


> Wow,
> 
> Babydea - Sorry af got ya hun :( Onwards and upwards to next cycle though, and I don't wanna see you or Jake in this thread again with late af! (I mean that in the nicest possible way :rofl:) Best wishes and buckets of :dust: your way!
> 
> I'm off to watch the X factor :hi:


hahahahaha i no linzi loo..im hoping the next time im late is BFP other wize my cycle has decided to mess around for no reason. so fingers crossed its all good in the hood :thumbup::happydance:

hope everything works out for you that your late for a REAL WICKED reason :happydance::happydance:

xx fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## emz87

well im officially 1 day late but with lots of pregnacy symptoms but tested again and yet anothe bfn


----------



## Norris

Hi all

I was due yesterday - nothing.......tested this morning BFN


----------



## Kentish Mama

Hello!

My cycle was always regular at 28 days until I had my son 7 years ago. Since then it's been 26-29 days, although usually it's 26. I am now on day 33 and still testing BFN, which is a big surprise to me as I have been really nauseous and for my last 2 pregnancies I tested BFP the day after my period was due. 

My huge sympathies to those who have been waiting longer than me.

BTW I'm 40 this week and psychologically wanted to be able to say I conceived all my children in my 30s! Here's hoping we all get some good news soon.


----------



## emz87

with my last pregnancy i didnt get a bfp until af was 2 weeks late so im hoping that i am actually pregnant but my hormone levels are low.dunno much about it tho like why they are low tho


----------



## rensben

Hello everyone,

I'm new to this game so perhaps someone can help me!! This is only my fourth cycle trying (micarriage on the 1st try :( ) and I am having the same symptoms as the first time I was pregnant. I have a 30 day cycle and I am NEVER late. I usually have sore boobs a day or two before period and I have nothing! I am on CD 30 and I took a digital test last night and got a bfn. And today still no sign of AF, not even breast soreness. Like I said this also happened the last time I was pregnant but with the negative test, I don't know what to think!! HELP


----------



## emz87

hey just wait a few days and test again i also have a 30day cycle and im 1 day late,im just going to wait a few days and test again.with my last preg i was 2 weeks late before i got my bfp so there is still a chance of u being pregnant even if u did get a bfn. im going to try and wait until thurs before i test again


----------



## RedRose19

mossip said:


> Hi looks like im gonna b here a while ha ha. I can't believe Babyhopes has deserted me :rofl:. Hope every1's ok xx

awwww hun ill still be here watchin and waiting to hear your :bfp: i hope AF shows soon so u can start trying :happydance:


----------



## LinziLoo

Hope you are all well

:hi: to the new ladies! I hope you get your BFPs soon!

Thanks Babydea! Hopefully it'll all work out soon.

Emz - Be patient! If you got your BFP at 2 weeks late the last time then hopefully it'll be the same this time! 

Rensben - Welcome to the confused club! Have you used a test other than a digital? I have no personal experience with them but have read some ladies saying they are not as sensitive as others. You might have ovulated later than you thought or maybe theres not enough HCG to be BFP yet! 

Kentish Mama - Sorry you are having to go through this! It's even more of a nightmare when you are used to regular cycles. Fingers crossed the levels of HCG are too low to be detected!

I'm still hanging on. Feeling really bloated today for some reason, and cramps too. Haven't tested all weekend so will test tomorrow with a cheapie. I know it'll be neg :(

:dust:


----------



## cheerios

Hey babyhopes, looks like we´re one of the longest ones without AF for the longest time! My last AF was end June 2009. OH boy.... I can´t wait for my appointment at the gynae on 15/10 to have a body check! I just want to have my AF normally again! Í´m at a point when I´m actually envious of people having their AFs, can´t you believe that? Its like, at least they know they ARE ovulating! And their next try is 28-30days away. I´ve had only one try in the last 3 mths. ´

I´m leaving for a short holiday to France tomorrow.... :) Soooo nice! Finally some nice sun and air again...it´s soooo cold now....Adios!


----------



## LinziLoo

Enjoy your holiday hun! I'm sure the weather will be better than it is here! Have a nice break!


----------



## RedRose19

cheerios said:


> Hey babyhopes, looks like we´re one of the longest ones without AF for the longest time! My last AF was end June 2009. OH boy.... I can´t wait for my appointment at the gynae on 15/10 to have a body check! I just want to have my AF normally again! Í´m at a point when I´m actually envious of people having their AFs, can´t you believe that? Its like, at least they know they ARE ovulating! And their next try is 28-30days away. I´ve had only one try in the last 3 mths. ´
> 
> I´m leaving for a short holiday to France tomorrow.... :) Soooo nice! Finally some nice sun and air again...it´s soooo cold now....Adios!

awwwwwwwwww have a great holiday ya never know the relax might make AF come?? i tired everythin to make AF come quicker.. i took hot baths, walks and even bd :blush: hehe it worked though though after 3 months of no AF im in soooo much pain now :cry: i was cd 100 when i got AF :wacko: it felt like 1000 lol i hope u get AF soon hun :hugs: good luck on your appt


----------



## Carrie29

Hi Girls

I'm still here and waiting, been away for a long wknd, which took my mind off it a bit!.. I had a tiny bit of spotting Sunday but nothing since grrrrrr!!!


----------



## belladonna

I'm still here too!

I poas last nite and still nothing- Im getting so fustrated now :(


----------



## walks26

CD45 - still no AF. BFN, lots of ewcm. ovary cramps. Neg opk.

Blah Blah Blah!

Its only my second cycle off bcp so suppose its to be expected x


----------



## emz87

wel af is now 2 days late although she still has time to show her ugly face today.i am feeling exactly like i did when i had my son,really bad morning sickness and really tired but still a bfn.hopefully my hormones are just taking time and i am pregnant wishful thinking tho eh!!!


----------



## apple_20

i dont know if i am late but if my cycle is like it was before BC pills and MC i would be like a day late- dont really know when to expect the witch but i got bfn yesterday.


----------



## LinziLoo

Rubbish isn't it?

I'm gonna POAS tomorrow morning, and it's been 5 days since I last tested (I know what you're thinking, how did I manage? Answer - dunno :rofl:) but I know it's gonna be negative!

To make matters worse, my best friend (who doesn't know we are TTC) finished her pill 5 days ago to start TTC and she hasn't had a withdrawl bleed making her think she is pregnant. She is testing in the morning too. I will cry if she gets a BFP without even trying.

Hope you're all well x


----------



## rensben

Thanks everyone,

Here's and update. I tested with a 10ui test and got a really faint positive afer 1 minute. Then I tested with a 25ui test today and it had an extrememly faint line, really almost not there at all! I may have ovulated later than I think which means that my period might just be delayed. I'll test again in a few days. SO FRUSTRATING!!!


----------



## Carrie29

I need a bfp to save my bank balance as i'm spending fortunes in tests at the mo!


----------



## madcam

hi ladies 
my af was due yesterday hasnt arrived yet done a couple of test bfn!
when do u think i should test again i havent today 

thanks


----------



## LinziLoo

Madcam - give it a few more days. Hopefully the HCG levels are just too low to be detected by the tests. Apparently the levels of HCG double every day so by giving it a few days you should get an accurate result.

Rensben - Wow, that is fantastic news! Don't forget to let us know how you get on with the next test. Give us girls in limbo some hope that a BFP could be at the end of all this! Keeping my fingers crossed for you!

So I just ate some undercooked chicken. Do you think my nausea is a pregnancy symptom or just food poisoning? :rofl: what an idiot.


----------



## mossip

Hi every1, Hope your all ok.
Im still in cd 104 whoop whoop :rofl:.
Im off to the docs tomoz to get Provera.
I really don't want to but can't keep going like this.
Hopefully by next week i'll b on to a new cylce :).


----------



## LinziLoo

Good luck mossip, I hope they manage to sort you out!

I'll keep my fingers crossed that you will be starting a new cycle soon! x


----------



## Ebony_Blaze

Hey everyone

I'm currently 5 days late - no signs of pregnancy or AF 
although have been soooo tired the last 7 days 

Too scared to test so waiting until MOnday I think

Good luck everyone !

xxx


----------



## Carrie29

tmi I know but i've had light brown spotting again this morning, i realy hope it's AF arriving so that i can move onto the next cycle!


----------



## rensben

Hi everyone

How's everyone doing? I am just dying to test again but have decided to wait until Friday. Then, hopefully I will have a clear line and won't have to spend half the day analyzing it! Last night I was feeling a bit flushed so I took my temperature. It was 99.6 (37.6) My temp never goes above 98.8 (36.8) I hope those farenheit numbers are correct. I use celcius. Anyway, I know temps can be higher in the evening so I took my temp first thing before getting out of bed this morning. It was 99.12 (37.12) I think this is a good sign but I'm still holding out on the test!

Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## rensben

Ebony_Blaze said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> I'm currently 5 days late - no signs of pregnancy or AF
> although have been soooo tired the last 7 days
> 
> Too scared to test so waiting until MOnday I think
> 
> Good luck everyone !
> 
> xxx

Hi Ebony Blaze,

Are you having any symptoms? I am 3 days late and my only symptoms are a late period, very slightly tender breasts, and I had a bit of cramping on 11 and 12 dpo. I have taken 3 tests so far. I got very faint lines on a 10UI test and a negative with a cb digital.

A friend of mine didn't get a bfp until a week after her period was due, even with a blood test from the doctor and she is now 4 months pregnant!!


----------



## emz87

this waiting is driving me absolute mad,well iv either got a bug or i am pregnant this sick thing is driving me mad i had really bad morning sickness with my last pregnancy maybe its a sign.but why the bfn its really getting me down now :(


----------



## LinziLoo

Was a bit down this morning when I got another BFN. Fast approaching CD50.

Went out for lunch and shopping with my friends though and they dunno that we are TTC so was good to escape for a while. Had a good day, kept my mind off things.


----------



## NGRidley

I have been eyeing this thread for a few days now.
I am now 4 days late for AF and no signs of AF arriving!

I may have had symptoms of being pg, but if I wasn't TTC I think I would just think nothing about them...so I am not sure.

Last HPT I took was yesterday with FMU. It was a FRER and :bfn:
I even tried to see if I could imagine a line there....but really I couldnt.

Started to get frustrated. I am planning to test again saturday and if nothing then I will call my doctors on monday I think.


----------



## LinziLoo

Hi NGRidley, hope you are well!

It is a frustrating situation to be in, I have felt so many different emotions since af was due and I'm sure there are more to come.The confusion about when I ovulated and the diappointment at BFNs are the worst for me. Also symptom spotting constantly! But like you said, if I wasn't TTC would I even notice them? Who knows!

Good luck for your visit to the doctor! Hope you get sorted soon! x


----------



## mylifeasis

Hey girls! 

can i join? AF was due yesterday have tested this morning and a big huge fat BFN! im refusing to look at the test after 10mins im soo sick of seeing evap lines on nearly every test. Had brownish discharge on the 11th and cramping and now have heartburn but thats about it. If the wicked witch is going to show her head i wish she would already.


----------



## NGRidley

mylifeasis said:


> Hey girls!
> 
> can i join? AF was due yesterday have tested this morning and a big huge fat BFN! im refusing to look at the test after 10mins im soo sick of seeing evap lines on nearly every test. Had brownish discharge on the 11th and cramping and now have heartburn but thats about it. If the wicked witch is going to show her head i wish she would already.

I wrap my tests up in toilet paper and bury them in the garbage when I am done... makes it less likely to go back and try to look.

I havent gone back to look at 1 so far


----------



## mylifeasis

ohh im going to have to try that idea. i really need to stop looking at them.


----------



## LinziLoo

Hiya! Of course you can join, but as you can imagine it's not very fun!

I do that with my tests too, wrap them up and bin them as soon as the 10mins is up. I know I would go back everytime if I didn't. I agree about af hurrying up if she is gonna show, it's horrible being stuck in limbo, not knowing what is going on!

But hopefully your levels are too low to be detected and your BFP is on it's way! x


----------



## mylifeasis

i hope thats all it is. I have watery discharge but no cramping "yet" (isnt great to be able to talk about our womenly problems out in the open like this and not feel judged lol)


----------



## LizzyBeth

Hello Everyone.  I'm in the same boat it seems... I am currently on CD 33 (normal is 27) and have had 3 negative (First Response) HPTs - taken on cd 26, cd 30 and cd 33. I have a bad head cold which started on Monday, so I feel like crud anyway. My symptoms are: late period, pelvic aches and twinges, dry mouth, nose bleed (1), gums bleeding when brushing teeth, fatigue, *occasional* tender bb's, (TMI) watery mucus vaginal drainage (to equal out my sinus is full too! LOL) and elevated temps. With my previous pregnancies, the HPT would normally be positive on cd27 with one exception on cd 36 due to a LATE O. I don't know if I have JUMPED right into menopause, have delayed hcg, or just no hcg present in my urine. (SIGH) I guess I will wait until CD 37 to test again, if negative and no AF by CD40; Time to see the doctor.


----------



## emz87

af is 4days late another bfn this morning and im officially a poas addict i do 1 every morning lol im still feeling really sick,back ache and cramps. i really wanna go see my dr but tbh hes absolute crap and makes me feel really small and stupid.but i wanna know what is up with me.i wonder how common it is to have to wait 2weeks after af was due to get a bfp thats how long i had to wait last time so thats my time limit this time!! even af here would be better than this,this is physically and emotionally draining.Ive turned into an utter misery-kinda like when i was pregnant poor oh gets the brunt of it


----------



## Carrie29

Still here and waiting, had bad indigestion last night and that's about it.. thinking about doing another test, i have 3 left in my drawer..


----------



## LinziLoo

Hi Lizzybeth, nice to meet you! Fingers crossed you haven't jumped to the menopause! That would be awful :( Hopefully either low HCG levels or late ovulation for you. Hope you get your dr to do something about it.

I feel the same about my dr Emz, I know she would just tell me my cycles are still settling after the pill. 

I didn't test this morning, starting to feel that it is a bit of a waste every single day especially when they are so expensive. I have buckets of ebay cheapies but don't trust them so end up doing a more expensive one anyway! Not had any cramps today but I feel very warm. I am quite sensitive to heat and end up with red itchy blotches when I am too hot, and I feel that coming on. That's normal though so can't be counted as a symptom. I did notice last night when I lay in bed that my tummy was sore, but that is it. I'm rather hungry today too.

Clutching straws? :rofl: Hope you are all well x


----------



## NGRidley

I'm still here and waiting as well.
AF has still not arrived, and I am now 5 days late.

I was planning on waiting to test on Saturday, but DH and I went and bought more HPTs last night, so I am going to test tomorrow morning.

I have a 3 pk...so I think I will test Friday, then Sunday and if nothing definitely calling my doctor on monday.


----------



## mylifeasis

im still here aswell.. No AF yet... 3 days late... Hmm havnt tested again.


----------



## Kentish Mama

I am now on day 37 of my cycle and I'm usually 26-28 days but still testing BFN - I did the last one this morning with my first wee of the day. This is so unusual for me that I don't care if I'm not pregnant I'm just terrified that there is something wrong with me.

I guess that I could have conceived too early for BFP and that the foetus wasn't viable and I'm just waiting for a bleed to get things back to normal. What do you think? I feel too scared to go to the dr in case he wants to examine me do swabs and tests, etc.


----------



## LinziLoo

NGRidley, any news from your test this morning?

Kentish Mama, I'm not too sure how that would work if the foetus wasn't viable. Maybe it would be beneficial to go to the doctor to get an idea of what is going on? 

I'm still hanging on too. Not tested either. I'm going to a friends wedding on Saturday and will be indulging in a few wines if I am still BFN on Saturday morning!


----------



## NGRidley

LinziLoo said:


> NGRidley, any news from your test this morning?
> 
> Kentish Mama, I'm not too sure how that would work if the foetus wasn't viable. Maybe it would be beneficial to go to the doctor to get an idea of what is going on?
> 
> I'm still hanging on too. Not tested either. I'm going to a friends wedding on Saturday and will be indulging in a few wines if I am still BFN on Saturday morning!

my report is...... 

:bfn:

sigh.....


----------



## LinziLoo

Sorry to hear about your BFN. It's hard to stay positive at this stage isn't it?

Boooo!


----------



## emz87

i tested again this morning and got a bfn,im having really bad lower backache had a few pains in my lower stomach and tbh with no af and having bfn's it doesnt seem normal so i will be goin to the drs on tuesday and i will want answers from him i aint gonna get fobbed off by him


----------



## LinziLoo

Good for you, don't leave until they have agreed to do something or at least do some blood tests or something. It's better to find out whats going on in there. Hopefully they'll help you as much as they can.

Hubby and I are heading out for a meal tonight and going to the cinema which we haven't done for ages. It's rare that we get time together because he works away through the week and only back at weekends (and they have the cheek to make him on call too sometimes!) and I usually work too. So yay for time together!

Pity I'm not ovulating!


----------



## emz87

i know that the dr is going to try and palm me off sayin my cycles are still messed up after coming off the depo but he would be wrong.lol.no but seriously with all these syptoms u wld expect a bfp but nothing so what if its something serious!!it probably isnt but im not taking the risk.

Oooooh i hope u have a nice time well it wouldnt hurt to bd for nothing would it lol im babysitting tonight for my niece and nephew-my niece doesnt sleep through the night yet neither does my son and i got work in the morning its gonna kill me lol no bd for me tonight lol


----------



## LinziLoo

I know thats what my doc would say too, this is only my 3rd cycle off the BCP, although the last 2 were 28/29 days...this one is getting on CD50! I have lost count.

Hope you got on okay with the rascals! Hubs and I had a good night last night, nice meal and good film. He's gone back to work though so I'm alone again! I'm going out with the girls from work tonight, wedding reception. Another BFN this morning so will be indulging in wine!


----------



## Mikhaila66

Ok....So i've read this entire thread & I am now sadly joining ;(!
I am about a week late
3 negative hpt
Lower back ache
Weird cramps
Headaches
Sore nips
& lots of discharge...
Any feedback/?
...I'll keep ya updated!


----------



## NGRidley

Mikhaila66 said:


> Ok....So i've read this entire thread & I am now sadly joining ;(!
> I am about a week late
> 3 negative hpt
> Lower back ache
> Weird cramps
> Headaches
> Sore nips
> & lots of discharge...
> Any feedback/?
> ...I'll keep ya updated!

I wish I had feedback....since Sunday is slowly rolling in here (it's 1238am) this would be day 8 for me late.
I have like no symptoms now.\

I bought a BBT thermometer to start. I know I should start on CD1....but for all I know I didn't ovulate in september meaning I could be on CD 7 now.....*sigh*


----------



## LinziLoo

Mikhaila, sorry you are joining us! It's not very fun unfortunately! Your symptoms sound good, much more than I am getting! Hopefully the levels of HCG are just too low to show up yet, some ladies don't get their BFPs until they are 2 weeks late so there is still hope for you! When are you planning on testing again?

I have lost count of how many days late I am, it depresses me to know that I am approaching cd50. I'm gonna test again tomorrow. 

Also frustrated at the fact that I dunno if I have ovulated yet. Just going by symptoms as this is just our first month but am going to chart next time (if it ever comes around). Had some funny ovary type pains this morning just after DTD so we'll see how the HPTs look in 2 weeks!


----------



## scorpiodragon

I have not read the whole thread I admit, however I have quickly scanned... I am sorry that some of you are still waiting for answers, and I hope you all get them soon! In the mean time I hope we can be one anothers support system to keep our sanity?! hehe! Can I join you? I am 5 or 6 days late and have had 3 :bfn:'s I have never missed a period or been late more than a few days unless I was pregnant or BF'ing so I am officially confused :sad2: I took agnus castus this month and I think it messed me up even more... My symptoms are very emotional, crampy on/off and very uptight, but I think the last is because I am losing my bleeping mind over this whole cycle... My temp dropped but now it seems like it may be going back up? I am not sure... FF says I ovulated on CD 15 if I put it in research mode but every other mode says it is not detected... so this makes me wonder if I didn't ovulate then does that mean I will skip a period? Should I just count myself on CD5 and start again?


----------



## NGRidley

I am having a feeling that I either didnt ovulate, or that my cycle this month is messed up.
I bought a BBT thermometer to start temping. I know that this month won't be proper since I am starting at some point in the middle, but it gets me the practice.

Any symptoms that I thought I may have had for pregnancy are gone (except heartburn every day)...so that is why I am thinking that I am just messed up.

So right now I am at CD 37.....I think. Last month it was 29 days


----------



## LinziLoo

Hi Scorpio, happy for you to join us! Hopefully you'll not be here for long! I know that no ovulation is a reason for a missed period, but I'm not sure how that affects the next cycle and when you would ovulate, although maybe you would see that with your temps? I dunno much about that kinda stuff, so maybe I am talking rubbish! I'm emotional on and off, along with the cramps which seem worse after I eat something and when I lie down.

Yup, still clutching at those straws :rofl:

NGRidley - I hope the temps get you somewhere and give you an idea what is going on! Our bodies are confusing at the best of times aren't they? 

To top it all off I feel a bit thrushy. :sad2:


----------



## emz87

hey im still here and af is officially 1 week late, been having really bad cramps in my stomach usually when af is due and i cramp i bleed within seconds but nothing!! its really getting to me now i just want to knw what is going on!!drs tuesday if no af is here.some of u girls are so patient waiting for af,i could never do it i want and need answers before i go insane


----------



## mossip

helloooooooooo,

Im stiilllllllllllllll waiting and im getting rather bored. I have neva in my life been this late and i just want flowage :rofl:.

I hope every1 gets their's soon :)

xx


----------



## Mikhaila66

LinziLoo said:


> Mikhaila, sorry you are joining us! It's not very fun unfortunately! Your symptoms sound good, much more than I am getting! Hopefully the levels of HCG are just too low to show up yet, some ladies don't get their BFPs until they are 2 weeks late so there is still hope for you! When are you planning on testing again?
> 
> I have lost count of how many days late I am, it depresses me to know that I am approaching cd50. I'm gonna test again tomorrow.
> 
> Also frustrated at the fact that I dunno if I have ovulated yet. Just going by symptoms as this is just our first month but am going to chart next time (if it ever comes around). Had some funny ovary type pains this morning just after DTD so we'll see how the HPTs look in 2 weeks!

The last time I tested was thursday....& I don't have anymore tests in the house -so I won't be tempted to test!! I think I'll wait a full week before I test again...-I just HATE seeing negatives :growlmad: -just makes me less & less hopeful. 

...SO most of my "symptoms" are gone.... 
I just wish the:witch: would come already!!!!

Good luck everybody!!! :dust:


----------



## Mikhaila66

oK...So to get a better idea on my situation hear is some more INFO :
CD1 - around August 24th
Only had :sex: ONE time this month!!!! on CD15 (September 8th)
...and my Cycle in about 29 days long.
So I guess that makes me about 7 days late...huh it seems like it's been longer.
So ya having :sex: only one time....doesn't look like my chances are too high...
& if I did ovulate at CD 14...then I could have missed the boat.
:growlmad: I hate waiting!!!


----------



## ryder

I am almost 6 days late. I tested 2 days after I was due and havent tested since. Im going to wait a bit though.


----------



## emz87

well hopefully im gonna go to the drs i got tonsilitus so gonna go about that coz dont want the lo catching it and whilst im there im gonna find out why im late and having really bad cramps and bfn.wish me luck!!


----------



## LinziLoo

Ooo, good luck Emz! And hope you feel better soon, tonsilitis is nasty.

Mikhaila - Just think about all those unplanned pregnancies that are a result of a one night stand! It can happen with just one time so don't rule yourself out yet!

I hate the BFNs too, I'm holding off testing cos I know it's gonna be BFN :sad2: I am still having these on and off cramps, had a bit of a cry at the tv last night (not like me) and had a sore booby at bedtime. Yes, just one. The left one, if it makes any difference.

Still clutching at straws :rofl:


----------



## emz87

came home from drs gotta take a urine sample up to the hospital 2moro for them to test i should have the results back on wednesday.im not hopeful tho but dr seems to think that its i am its just taking time for my hcg levels but on the other hand my dr is a knob
how is everyone today?


----------



## LinziLoo

:rofl: My doctor is a knob too. At least they are doing something about it, and if it is another BFN they can take it from there. How is the tonsilitis?

I have thrush, to top everything off. Just incase I didn't have enough on my mind. But, I am well stocked up on tea tree oil and natural yoghurt so should be back to normal in the next few days. Testing tomorrow!


----------



## scorpiodragon

LOL aren't all Dr.'s knobs lately... ugh! Too funny... like buddy do you realize how many tests I have taken?! hehe~
Ok so my temp is still "technically" above my cover line but not by much... this is so damn annoying! I just want to get on with this cycle so I can start TTC again... thinking I will wait until Wednesday and try and get into the Dr.'s if she has not shown... wish my cramps would just bring her on! I swear I thought I saw some pink CM last night and I got so excited.... but maybe it was my imagination... :hissy:


----------



## LinziLoo

It's so frustrating isn't it? Never thought I would be praying for AF when TTC, but here I am!

I am reluctant to go to my doctor because of the knobish-ness but someone reminded me of the family planning clinic so I am heading there at the end of the week. I had totally forgotten that it existed!


----------



## Beltane

4 days late - 18 dpo and wondering what the heck is going on already! Hmmpfff!


----------



## LinziLoo

Having some pretty intense cramps over here, worse than I have had since late AF.

Praying that she is coming! Now. I am so impatient.


----------



## belladonna

I'm still here! Tomorrow I will be 21 days late :nope: and still no bfp. I think I should go to the doctors soon.


----------



## mossip

Hey hey,

If any of u's get the :witch: will u please throw her my way. Cd 110 and still nothing. Not even a twinge. I've done three tests and all :bfn:. ( two of them where at the doctors). BTW i hope you's don't get her and you's all get :bfp::).

Good luck testing 

xx


----------



## Ladybird28

I'm now 2 days late and had 3 bfns so far. Feel quite teary today and boobs slightly sore so don't know if AF is on her way, soo hope she isn't. It's the waiting that's the worst isn't it, just wanna know one way or the other.

Xx


----------



## LinziLoo

Wow Mossip, can't believe you are on CD110! I am going mad at nearly CD50! Is your doctor doing anything for you? (Sorry if you have answered this before, can't remember if you have!)

Belladonna, I am just ahead of you, think I am 22 days late. I'm gonna make an appointment at the family planning clinic, hopefully they'll be able to help me!

Ladybird, there is still time for you! Hopefully there is a little bean getting cosy in there and theres not enough HCG yet to show up. Your symptoms sound good!

I have a bit of pinkish discharge and bad cramps earlier so it looks like AF is on her way! Will test in the morning but I am fully expecting AF now. Oh and I have thrush to top everything off.


----------



## Ladybird28

Lets hope so.I really hope everything goes ok for you at the fp clinic hun, you'll have to let us know you go on x


----------



## LinziLoo

Thanks! Don't forget to let us know how u get on, got my fingers crossed that ur BFP is on its way!


----------



## Ladybird28

Don't worry if i get a bfp I will be posting it asap on here while jumpin up and down like a nutter with excitement :-D
x


----------



## LinziLoo

Haha, if it was me you'd be able to hear me all the way from here! I'm heading to bed now.

Hopefully someone will have some news to give us all some hope in the morning!


----------



## LinziLoo

Have enough blood tinged discharge for a panty liner now. Hooray!

:happydance:


----------



## mossip

LinziLoo said:


> Have enough blood tinged discharge for a panty liner now. Hooray!
> 
> :happydance:

Im actually jealous of u hee hee,

I have pcos but ive neva been this late. The gyno is gonna give me the withdrawl meds to bring period on :wohoo:.

xx


----------



## LinziLoo

It's actually getting lighter. My body is like a yoyo. It is more a rosy colour now, have never had anything like it before, it is such a light tinge that I am starting to wonder if I am imagining it. Cramps are still there on and off so thats a good sign I suppose.

Yay for getting meds to help you on your way! You'll be on to that next cycle before you know it!


----------



## Starflower

Hello wondered if I could join this thread? :)
I'm on cd36 of a normal 28-29 day cycle. Did a hpt this morning but got a :bfn: :( but as they say ur not out till the :witch: arrives so am staying positive :)

Sending everyone loads of babydust
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mossip

:hi: Starflower hope our not here much longer :thumbup:

LinziLoo 

I actually don't think im gonna need them. My boobs have been so sore since last nite and i've had c ramp most of today and its getting worse YEY me. Im totally keeping my fingers crossed coz my sis took the same tablets and cudn't get off the loo she was that heavy.
xx


----------



## sar35

me me me can i join, on cd43 now :) oh joy!


----------



## LinziLoo

Hi Jess and Sar! Would love to say we have fun here but that would be a fib! That BFP might still be on it's way, it's true when they say it's not over til AF shows.

Mossip, would be fab if you didn't need them. What your sister went through sounds awful. Always better to come on naturally but at least there is something to help if you don't. Good to have a back up plan. 

I find it so confusing that AF symptoms are similar to pregnancy ones. Eveytime I feel a cramp I think "Ooh, pregnancy" and then I change my mind and decide it is AF. Frustrated!


----------



## winston83

af was due 21st am test addict so dne one everyday all neg wish it wud cum if its cumin want to start clomid xx


----------



## mossip

My cramp is getting worse whoo hooo lol. I haven't miss this part thats for sure.

xx


----------



## lilpinkkitty

im like 7daysish late now im ususallyo na 28-30 atm cicle and took no end of test nad still BFN, i went off ciggies, feeling bloated all the time and had cramps thought AF was gonna visit but still no sign pfft i HATE waiting- im new to this so i don't realllly understand whati am doing tbh lol


----------



## mossip

LinziLoo said:


> I find it so confusing that AF symptoms are similar to pregnancy ones. Eveytime I feel a cramp I think "Ooh, pregnancy" and then I change my mind and decide it is AF. Frustrated!

I no wot u mean. i was convinced i was prego even tho i can't without help.
Neva mind i'll always be a symptom spotter lol.

xx


----------



## NGRidley

Wow there is a lot of us that were due for AF around the same time....
CD39 here

I am driving to the US tomorrow (2 hours) I just have a feeling that is when witch will decide to arrive....

I'm hoping that she stays away...this will be the last time DH and I will really get away until xmas since we work opposite shifts and have different days off. Wanted to make the best of no AF


----------



## mossip

NGRidley said:


> Wow there is a lot of us that were due for AF around the same time....
> CD39 here
> 
> I am driving to the US tomorrow (2 hours) I just have a feeling that is when witch will decide to arrive....
> 
> I'm hoping that she stays away...this will be the last time DH and I will really get away until xmas since we work opposite shifts and have different days off. Wanted to make the best of no AF

Aww i hope she stays away till your back so u can have a good time ;0)

xx


----------



## lilpinkkitty

i wonder how much easier it would be if the stork story was true about delivering babies lol


----------



## LinziLoo

Hi Winston. I hope your AF starts or you get your BFP soon so that you can get the Clomid ball rolling.

Looking good Mossip! 

Whatever I had (the pinkness) has disappeared! On one hand I am disappointed because I thought it was AF coming and I could start the next cycle but on the other hand I am thinking maybe I ovulated late and this is implantation. Could possibly have ovulated at the weekend and we DTD but that was only a few days ago so no implantation.

I'm away to take some valium, calm myself down.


----------



## mossip

This ttc malarky is doing my nut right in lol. Bet u don't no if your coming or going. I really hope u get a :bfp: very soon 

xx


----------



## LinziLoo

Lilpinkkitty - you are in some good company! I'm no expert either but we help each other as much as we can. 

Ridley - I hope she holds off for you! That would be cruel holding off til you really don't want her. Enjoy your time away and have fun!

Thanks Mossip. Just wish something would happen!

I'm glad I have you lot to chat to, you all know what I'm going through! x


----------



## Ladybird28

Well had another bfn this mornin, still no sign of AF and any symptoms I had seem to have disappeared. Talk bout confusing, I'm normally regular and have been for last 5 years. it's doin my head in..aarrgh!!!


----------



## lilpinkkitty

does anyione know what the symptons are for early pregnancy? coz i have nooo idea


----------



## LinziLoo

There was a thread on here, it keeps disappearing away and then coming back called "The big thread of early pregnancy symptoms" where ladies who had not long got their BFP were putting up the symptoms they had. 

I would look for it for you but I am heading to bed as early shift tomorrow. Have a look at the next few pages and if you don't find it I'll look for it tomorrow for you.

Night everyone! x


----------



## emz87

hey everyone hope yr all ok!!i gotta phone the drs 2moro 3 find out if i am pregs if i still have a negative dr said that i mite just have to wait a lil longer if still no af by next week go bk 2 see him, i am so nervus its bad enough doing a hpt test and not seeing 2 lines but when someone down the end of the phone says negative its gonna rip me apart,and i have work 3hours later after finding out :( my tonsilitus is much better thanks just feeling all achy all the time and my boobs are so painful.how is the thrush linziloo hope it has cleared up??


----------



## lilpinkkitty

*aww fingers crossed Emz i have to go to docs on thurs for a blood test- it'll be the waiting that kills me!! *
*good luck!!!!*


----------



## Beltane

Still here.. boo!


----------



## ryder

NGRidley said:


> Wow there is a lot of us that were due for AF around the same time....
> CD39 here
> 
> I am driving to the US tomorrow (2 hours) I just have a feeling that is when witch will decide to arrive....
> 
> I'm hoping that she stays away...this will be the last time DH and I will really get away until xmas since we work opposite shifts and have different days off. Wanted to make the best of no AF


awww hopefully not! I hope we are both pg so we can be buddies!!!


----------



## j_cmakeab2009

I want to welcome AF to my life right now. I was sick went to the doctor so figured why not have a blood test so they don't put me on meds that aren't healthy in case I was pregnant....but no that is negative too. I had tested and got all BFNs myself but the blood test well that convinced me. Going on day 33 which to me is long but I just had an IUd removed so my body hates me still I guess. I want AF to come so I can try again till then nothing much I can do. :( Before the IUD I was a regular 28 day cycle girl so now I hope nothing is messed up and I can't conceive :(


----------



## NGRidley

ryder said:


> NGRidley said:
> 
> 
> Wow there is a lot of us that were due for AF around the same time....
> CD39 here
> 
> I am driving to the US tomorrow (2 hours) I just have a feeling that is when witch will decide to arrive....
> 
> I'm hoping that she stays away...this will be the last time DH and I will really get away until xmas since we work opposite shifts and have different days off. Wanted to make the best of no AF
> 
> 
> awww hopefully not! I hope we are both pg so we can be buddies!!!Click to expand...

That would be great!!! :)
My Fingers will be crossed


----------



## Starflower

Well looks like I spoke too soon. The :witch: arrived this morning!! :(
on to cycle 3 we go :) lol

good luck everyone still waiting I hope u get ur :bfp: :)
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## emz87

lilpinkkitty said:


> *aww fingers crossed Emz i have to go to docs on thurs for a blood test- it'll be the waiting that kills me!!
> 
> aww thanks hun i wanted to have a blood test coz iv their better then urine test but my doctor said no do a urine test their both the same!God I hate him!! Going to try and keep myself busy until 2 now!! i kno i hate waiting im so impatient!dood luck for thurs fxd for you hun x x*


----------



## Carrie29

I'm out AF arrived over the weekend!.. after an 8 week cycle. This one i am taking AC to see if that shorten's my cycle. I was a little upset as evaps were getting my hopes up, but now i'm just glad to be on another cycle and i feel a bit more relaxed with this one :flower:


----------



## LinziLoo

Good luck to all the girls with AF! At least you can move onto the next cycle. And I mean this is the nicest possible way...I don't wanna see you back! :rofl:

Emz - Don't forget to let us know how you get on with that test. Even if it is negative then you have started the ball rolling and hopefully they'll be able to help you. Glad you are feeling a bit better. The thrush is a bit better, still feel a bit uncomfortable down there though. It is horrible, what we women have to go through!

I am off work today, woke up this morning feeling lousy. Not sure if I am in for a cold or something. And my spotting has stopped too. I feel like I am falling apart :sad2:


----------



## emz87

it was a negetive im so gutted i feel like i want to give up ttc and that i should jus be grateful for my son.Im feeling soo down im going to test on sunday and again on tues morn if they are both neg i will be phoning again to see the dr on tues morn. Oh gosh u seem to be having it all linziloo.Have u tested again yet. im fed up of being in this group now its no fun i want to either have a bfp or af so i can try again


----------



## mossip

emz87 said:


> it was a negetive im so gutted i feel like i want to give up ttc and that i should jus be grateful for my son.Im feeling soo down im going to test on sunday and again on tues morn if they are both neg i will be phoning again to see the dr on tues morn. Oh gosh u seem to be having it all linziloo.Have u tested again yet. im fed up of being in this group now its no fun i want to either have a bfp or af so i can try again

Don't give up hun. you'll get there xx


----------



## Beltane

Still lingering =(


----------



## LinziLoo

Emz, I am so so sorry your test was negative. But you can't give up now, I feel like giving up too somedays then I remember that I am only going through this because I want a baby so much. I know this group is no fun but we are all here to support each other through it. It is a horrible horrible experience but you have started the ball rolling now, if the next few tests are negative then go straight back to the doctor. They'll be able to do something to help you. I know how frustrated you feel, and all these other ladies do too. Don't give up, your BFP will come soon, it's worth sticking at it to see that BFP.

Haven't tested for the last few days as have slept in and had no time. Off tomorrow though so will test then


----------



## EllaMom2B

ARGGGG!!!!!!:growlmad:
Late Late Late with BFNs... I just want :witch: to come already so I can move on! It's my first month off b/c so I know it can take a while to settle in to regular cycles, but I'm 37 and don't have time to wait! :growlmad:


----------



## NGRidley

Although I would rather have ahd a BFP I am actually glad the :witch: has arrived. Now I have answers!!

Now I can start on Cycle #3!!!

GL for all those still here that :bfp: is in your near future!!!


----------



## LinziLoo

Posted on your other thread Ridley, just wanted to wish you all the best for the future! Hope we will all be joining you in the next cycle (or in first tri) very soon!

Well my pink spotting has disappeared. Dunno what to think and very quickly running out of PMA. Feeling better now though!


----------



## lilpinkkitty

aww thanks hun i wanted to have a blood test coz iv their better then urine test but my doctor said no do a urine test their both the same!God I hate him!! Going to try and keep myself busy until 2 now!! i kno i hate waiting im so impatient!dood luck for thurs fxd for you hun x x[/QUOTE said:

> omg that is not on at all, can you not demand a blood test? i had to change doctors 3 times before one of them took a blind bit of notice, one of the doctors told me i probbably had cysts, the next replied i can't fix every little problem everyone has, and the 3rd was really understanding, he is doing a blood test and checkin my levels, your docotor has a service to provide and i really do not see how they can refuse you a test you need??:devil:


----------



## LinziLoo

My last message didn't sound right. 

I am running low on PMA but feeling better was in regards to feeling unwell earlier, not PMA and spotting.

I'm such a div sometimes.

How is everyone today?


----------



## Ladybird28

Hi folks
I'm still here unfortunately, I'll be 5 days late 2moro and still no sign of AF. Could have sworn she was making an appearance this morning, had pains just like I do when im about to start but nowt happened then the pains just subsided. Been very emotional though, felt like tears one min then snappy the next and slightly tender boobs but that's it. I'm so confused, never ever been 5 days late in my whole life or missed a period.
I'm trying not to test til Friday am in case I get another bfn :-(


----------



## jodie4805

I think it's time I joined you all. I average at 30 days, longest being 34 days. I'm now on CD36. Keep thinking I'm pregnant (although I've thought that before & been wrong) but had many BFN's.

I've told other half that AF is here so that he will stop asking. Really hoping for a BFP to surprise him with on his birthday next week.

Last month dr gave me some tablets for long painful periods & I don't know if that has messed my cycle up & that is why I'm late???


----------



## mylifeasis

im still here aswell... AF was due on the 23rd and hasnt showen her face yet. 

when would you go to the doctors?

I have done ALOT of tests and all are either bfns or evaps.


----------



## LinziLoo

Ladybird, I know how you feel. I try to put off testing cos I hate hate hate seeing those BFN. It's horrible but we just gotta sit it out until something happens.

Hi Jodie! A BFP would be a great gift for your OH's birthday! Hopefully a BFP is still on the cards for you and the meds haven't messed with your cycle too much.

Mylifeasis - Give it another few days before making an appointment to see someone. Another lady on here (NGRidley) was going to wait until she was 2 weeks late before going to the dr and AF arrived for her today (I think she was 11 days late) her posts will be a few pages back.

I'm still here too. My appointment isn't until Monday so waiting for that. Testing tomorrow morning if I can remember!


----------



## ryder

Im still here, only a couple days until I test :D


----------



## Beltane

Ladybird28 said:


> Hi folks
> I'm still here unfortunately, I'll be 5 days late 2moro and still no sign of AF. Could have sworn she was making an appearance this morning, had pains just like I do when im about to start but nowt happened then the pains just subsided. Been very emotional though, felt like tears one min then snappy the next and slightly tender boobs but that's it. I'm so confused, never ever been 5 days late in my whole life or missed a period.
> I'm trying not to test til Friday am in case I get another bfn :-(

You said it Ladybird- I am exactly the same except 6 days late.


----------



## BabyPatel

You can count me in...I am due for the AF by today no sign , and just tested and got a BFN....aaaahhhh. I hate this!


----------



## jodie4805

another :bfn: this morning. Will test again on Saturday.

Good luck everyone.

:hug:


----------



## LinziLoo

BFN for me too this morning. I'm not gonna test again until I have some symptoms because my purse has been dented with all the POAS. Not feeling much of anything today, the pink spotting has disappeared and I don't have any cramps. 

How is everyone else today?


----------



## Starflower

Hello Ladies, after claiming myself out this cycle now im not sure whats going on. :shrug:

Its official! I am seriously disliking my body at the mo. 
Woke up yesterday morning and found brownish/pinkish cm when i wiped (sorry for the TMI) and thought Bu**er it the :witch: has arrived. But unlike my normal :witch: visits it hasn't developed any further, and this morning was the same and now i dont know whats going on and Im well confused!! Plus i dont have the normal AF cramps i normally get or the massive emotional low i ALWAYS get just before and during AF.

What the hell is going on??!!

Anyway moan over

:winkwink:


----------



## LinziLoo

It's so confusing isn't it? The things us women go through!

On a positive note, I had sore boobies today in the bath. On a negative note, they are fine now :rofl:

Big congrats to Beltane who got her BFP this morning, 7 days late. Just goes to show that it does happen! Don't give up hope until AF has arrived!

Have a happy and healthy 9 months and beyond! x


----------



## jodie4805

I'm at work & I think AF has arrived. I am gutted, but can't say anything to anyone. I just want to cry :cry:


----------



## LinziLoo

Aww Jodie, I'm sorry :hugs: It's a cruel game.

On the bright side, you have moved onto a new cycle, with another chance to catch that egg instead of hanging around here not knowing what is going on! Hope you get your BFP soon chick, take care x

:dust:


----------



## Beltane

I have faith that I will see you ladies very very soon! :dust:


----------



## Miss_LM

Hi everyone

Hope you don't mind me joining this thread.. I am new!

My AF is about 4 days late. Had slight spotting about 4 days ago when AF was due..

But I also have the flu and am on antibiotics, plus I had a MC in June so my cycles have been long and irregular (32days, 36 days).

I tested Monday and it was negative and today it was negative as well. 

Not sure what is up.. I want to be pregnant soooo much!

I am not sure about symptoms because I have flu so I feel horrible.


----------



## MummyCat

May i please join you? I was in WTT, but am rather late with a couple bfn's to boot!!

I normally have 35 day cycles... I tested on CD37 and CD41 all BFN so planning on testing tomorrow (CD44 - 9 days late!) if still nothing then I have no clue what's going on!

:dust: and :hugs: to all those who need it!


----------



## LinziLoo

Fingers crossed Beltane, would love to join you in the first tri :D

Hi Miss_LM! I can totally sympathise with you, I have been a bit ill too and confused with what I have been feeling. Even AF symptoms are confusing as they are so similar! Give it another few days before testing again, hopefully that little bean is still getting settled in there! Hope you feel better soon x


----------



## LinziLoo

Hi MummyCat, of course you can join us! It's not very fun though, I'm sure you can imagine!

It's so confusing! Why can't our cycles just be straight forward? Never that easy is it?

Hope you get your answer soon! x


----------



## MummyCat

LinziLoo said:


> Hi MummyCat, of course you can join us! It's not very fun though, I'm sure you can imagine!
> 
> It's so confusing! Why can't our cycles just be straight forward? Never that easy is it?
> 
> Hope you get your answer soon! x

Thanks hun, that's very kind of you! I had an awful two week wait when pregnant with Lottie and in the end thought I had an infection hahahaha nope.. .was pregnant! 

I'm like you... just want something to happen... right now would be happy with either! 

xxx


----------



## lewiepud08

hi girlies can i join im new too

im mum to Hayden (11) and Lewis (10mths) currently ttc number 3, 

af is 1 day late, had some bizarre teeeny spotting on monday am, which im now hoping was implantation spotting, it wasnt hardly spotting more like discharge (TMI) nothing since, did test on tuesday afternoon and bfn GRRRR

ive had odd AF like cramps since monday, 

really hope i am but dont want to get hopes up too much :( 

loads of :dust: :dust: to us all girlies xxxxxxx


----------



## LinziLoo

That's just it MummyCat, I never dreamed I would be praying for AF while TTC but at the moment I just don't FEEL pregnant. And the HPTs are agreeing, it seems. Just wish I could get an answer either way so I can move on (to first tri or next cycle) :rofl:

Hi Lewiepud, welcome! Hopefully you ovulated a bit later than you thought and that little bean is getting cosy as we speak!

I'm still hanging on (as if you need to ask)


----------



## cazball1

Hi im new to this aswell, Im 14 days late now and still gettin BFN! (last on tues) Help!
What Should i do??????


----------



## mummyzilla

Its day 6 overdue in mummyzillas womb!


----------



## Cafferine

Day 5 for me. I'm not too stressed about it though, don't get me wrong I do want it to come but worrying and getting annoyed about it won't speed things up so just have to go with the flow or lack of flow in this case.


----------



## mossip

Beltane said:


> I have faith that I will see you ladies very very soon! :dust:

Congrats hun :). hope u have a happy 9 months and your morning sickness isn't too bad xx


----------



## mossip

Hey ladies,

Well im now 16 weeks late (yes 16weeks) and i've been to the docs and the fc. I have a lot of problems and probs shud b in ltttc section but me likes it here lol. I've neva been this late b4 so im going to go back to the docs and c if i can get a scan just to make sure there defo isn't anything there b4 i take the withdrawl meds. 

Hope you's either get the :witch: of your :bfp: really soon 

xx


----------



## LinziLoo

Cazball, maybe make an appointment to see a doctor or go to the family planning clinic. They might be able to help you, and if not, give you an explanation. 

I need to restart my thrush treatment I think. Doesn't seem to be getting any better :sad2:


----------



## lilpinkkitty

still no AF girlies, went to docs today get my results tues so a waiting game now urghhh , hope everyone else is doing ok x


----------



## ttc#2usmcbaby

idk if i posted in here but. af is 1 day late. i tested yesterday at 1 am and it was a BFN. af is still a no show today i'm CD30 11DPO. i'm trying not to get to excited so i don't get disappointed but i'm getting happy af is gone at the moment. :)


----------



## MummyCat

Wow mossip!! I thought my 9 days was an annoying wait! :hugs: I hope that you get some result! Any result is better than more waiting!! :flower:

:dust: to you ladies hoping for bfps!! xxx


----------



## LinziLoo

ttc#2usmcbaby said:


> idk if i posted in here but. af is 1 day late. i tested yesterday at 1 am and it was a BFN. af is still a no show today i'm CD30 11DPO. i'm trying not to get to excited so i don't get disappointed but i'm getting happy af is gone at the moment. :)

Still plently of time for your BFP chick! Hope it's on the way for you!

I'm going to bed, bit of a sore back. Hope I'll be coming back to some good news in the morning!


----------



## MummyCat

LinziLoo said:


> Still plently of time for your BFP chick! Hope it's on the way for you!
> 
> I'm going to bed, bit of a sore back. Hope I'll be coming back to some good news in the morning!


Good luck hun!! *hugs*


----------



## scorpiodragon

Officially 8 days late... did another test yesterday for sh!ts and giggles and is was a definite BFN!! I know I am not preggo I have no idea why I am late (never have been so I am assuming the AC I took messed me up real good!) I am officially pissed off! :hissy: Think I am going to try and get to the Dr. tomorrow morning providing all goes well with my little man at daycare... and ask what they can do to help me start AF I just want to get on with another cycle already!!


----------



## MummyCat

hey lovelies :hugs: to scorpio 

ok... so cd44 today (9 days late for me) and :bfn: 

Not sure what's going on with my hormones!!


----------



## summersky09

hi all im new to all this but unfortunatly in the same boat im glad that i have found this site as all this waiting is doing my head in!!!!!! im now 3days late had 3 bfns and got all the signs poss just waiting for bloods to come back 2day or monday but the waits a killer!!!! good luck to every1 whos waiting 4 that special bfp xxxxxxx


----------



## Kentish Mama

Hi all.

I am CD45 today which would make me 6 wks 3 days pregnant if I had a BFP, but all I have had is BFNs! I am never late and had bad nausea around the time AF was due which stopped after a few days, so I assumed that I may have been briefly pregnant and am just waiting for it to come away. I spoke to my GP this morning who said that if I did lose a pregnancy very early it wouldn't be unusual for it to take this long to miscarry. He said I should wait until the 8 wks mark and if nothing has changed I would need to be examined to see if my uterus was enlarged and that I may be referred for a scan at that point.

Also, I spoke to my friend who knows someone who was over 6 wks pregnant before she got BFP so you never know...but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Smiler13

Hi ladies, am venturing into TTC (normally post in miscarriage and loss support - have a lovely toddler daughter but have had three losses since then). This thread is for me! 

Am on progesterone supplements for the second half of my cycle (as in my case they think this will help prevent miscarriage), taken them and TTC again for the first time in September, think AF was due on 1 October, but not here and BFN. Was (stupidly) testing from really early on (am internet cheapie 10miu addict) as thought had pregnancy symptoms (with my other pregnancies I knew almost straightaway that was pregnant, and felt similar), but now think may have been my mind playing tricks, or side effects from the supplements.

The supplements can themselves delay AF, but they didn't say how long for! If no BFP just want AF to arrive so can try again next month! 

Hope that you ladies get some answers soon. Being in limbo sucks.


----------



## Ladybird28

AF has finally decided to put in an appearance after making me 6 days late although it's not what I would normally expect. Sorry if this is tmi but it isn't red it's brown and only appears when I wipe at the mo. Just glad that hopefully I can get on with our next attempt now. I'm gonna start charting I think. Never done it before so haven't a clue what I'm doin!
Best of luck for all you girls still in limbo, I've got fx'd for bfp's for you xx


----------



## LinziLoo

Ladybird, good luck for the next cycle, I'm sure you're BFP is coming soon!

Kentish Mama, I hadn't thought about an early loss causing this. I think this would be the worst case scenario for late AF, the thought of it is horrible! Glad I have my appointment next week now.

OH is home tonight so will probably not be on much over the weekend, we are doing dinner tonight and have a wedding tomorrow so busy busy busy!

x


----------



## lewiepud08

Hi girlies, still no AF for me, testing in the morning with a first response, hugs to those of you whose AF has shown, and fingers crossed for those of us she is still away for xxxxx


----------



## LinziLoo

Don't forget to let us know how your testing goes! Fx'd for a BFP! x


----------



## lewiepud08

i will be on here after ive tested hehe

im a bit scared too and mega nervous hehe

first repsonse tests are pretty good arent they. SO i know im def not pregnant and its just af messing about if i get a bfn grrr


----------



## MummyCat

Would you ladies say that a clearblue is pretty accurate? I mean if it shows bfn at 9 days late, then the likelihood is good that it's just my AF messing me about right?

xx


----------



## Smiler13

I think the key thing is the level of HCG (?) that it tests, e.g. 10miu/25miu - not sure which are the most sensitive.


----------



## MummyCat

yeah, i think the lower the number the earlier they'll detect. i think! The box says, can be used four days before period is due... so 13 days ago!!!! :shrug:


----------



## Miss_LM

Hi girls 

I am now 5 days late... :shrug:

I had some cramping last night and today, but no AF yet.. I feel very tired (like almost dazed), but that's probably because I had the flu.

I am not going to test again, because I am tired of BFN's. 

Should I go for a blood test on Monday?


----------



## emz87

hey everyone af is 12days late!!!and a bfn this morning i am going to test again on sunday af will be 14 days late thats how long it took me 2 get a bfp with my son if thats a bfn i will be going back to the drs on tues.Its suprising how many of us are in this situation,its good to know that i am not alone!!So how is everyone??


----------



## mossip

emz87 said:


> hey everyone af is 12days late!!!and a bfn this morning i am going to test again on sunday af will be 14 days late thats how long it took me 2 get a bfp with my son if thats a bfn i will be going back to the drs on tues.Its suprising how many of us are in this situation,its good to know that i am not alone!!So how is everyone??

Fxd for u hunny
xx


----------



## ttc#2usmcbaby

hi ladies,
idk if i stopped by and updated but AF decided to show up 5p yesterday. so i'm back on to the scoreboard. AF was 2 days late and on the 3rd she decided "no,its not your time" BAM she graced me with her presences. I'm now CD2


----------



## workaholic

Can i join?

I'm currently CD49. Not sure what my "normal" cycle should be as this is only the 2nd cycle since stopping BC. Last month i had a 34 day cycle though.

I've POAS countless times and all BFN. Went to the docs on Friday and she said that she doesn't think i am PG so no blood test. :growlmad: So i guess i'm stuck here in limboland.


----------



## dan-o

I'm another one, AF is 1-2 days late already & my LP is usually like clockwork. 

Soooooo annoying! No sign of the old hag yet either!

Got a blaring BFN on a FRER earlier, so Im deffo not pg!

Any girls here go on to get a late BFP?


----------



## Smiler13

Hi ladies. 

D'you think it worth going to the doctor if continued BFNs and no AF? Hate going to the doctors when they make you feel silly.


----------



## mossip

Hi ladies,

Im still here lol.

I actually got my dates wrong so im only on cd115 today hee hee. Im gonna go back to the doctors next week and c if they will either take sum bloods or send me for a scan to make sure there's nothing else wrong wiv me. Im sure they're sick of me coz i've been there every week for the past 2 months ha ha ha.

hope every1's ok.
xx


----------



## Kentish Mama

dan-o said:


> I'm another one, AF is 1-2 days late already & my LP is usually like clockwork.
> 
> Soooooo annoying! No sign of the old hag yet either!
> 
> Got a blaring BFN on a FRER earlier, so Im deffo not pg!
> 
> Any girls here go on to get a late BFP?

Hi there. Check out this thread.

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...-had-bfns-2-weeks-actually-been-pregnant.html


----------



## LinziLoo

I'm back after my hectic weekend! Although was really good. Went to a wedding on Saturday and got all dressed up and had a few wines and danced my feet off. Was great!

My family planning clinic appointment is tomorrow at 3.30. Still no af. Haven't tested since I can't remember when but was BFN anyways. I have been having funny little pains in my side and I have myself convinced that I haven't ovulated yet so when I felt those pains this morning I pounced on poor OH. S if I am still here in 2 weeks, we'll see :rofl:

Dan-o One of our ladies got a BFP at 11 days late (I think). A few pages back NGRidley got her BFP, have a look at her posts. 

Smiler - I was reluctant to go too because I am convinced that they will tell me my cycles are still settling after BCP but I made an appointment for the family planning clinic to see what they say, cos my dr is a knob. I can't go on much longer not knowing what is happening, I don't even know if I have ovulated. The only thing I'm sure is that I'm not pregnant! So yeah, I would make an appointment, just to see.

How did the ladies get on with their testing?


----------



## BrittQ

Average cycles are 30 and longest has been 32. Today I am on CD35, and I think 15DPO.
I am having lower back pain and breast pain which goes along with my periods although the breast pain feels different and my nipples are extremely sensitive.
On CD34&35 I had slight brown discharge, not red tint whatsoever. Took HPT on CD35 and BFN.


----------



## Miss_LM

Hey girls

I am going for a blood test today. Am 7 days late. Still got a BFN on Saturday.

Please send prayers my way! :winkwink:

I will probably get the results tomorrow.

I don't have real symptoms. My boobs feel very 'full' and uncomfortable when I go to bed at night. I have had the worst case of sinus ever after the flu I had. My nose is blocked and nothing helps. My face is breaking out horribly.

This could all just be PMS.. :wacko:


----------



## emz87

hey everyone!!im still here :( af is 15days late i did a hpt yesterday it wasnt fmu though coz oh hid the bloody thing i was running round in the morn looking for the test whilst desp to pee wen i did the test it was a bfn.So il be going back to the drs tomorro kinda dreading it,he wasnt very helpful last time.All the symptoms i did have have gone :( so i guess im def not pregs but i wanna know why af isnt here yet.I knida need her right now so i can carry on ttc. 
im glad u enjoyed the weding linziloo
dan-o i didnt get a bfp until af was 2weeks with my last pregnancy so yr still in the game!!


----------



## Kentish Mama

I am now 19 days late and have just done HPT which was BFN.


----------



## emz87

awww hugs to u hun x x its horrible living in limbo isnt it? have u been to see yr dr yet??
im hoping to get to see mine agin tomorro and hopefully be closer to having some answers!! im never usually late so this is really strange!!


----------



## LinziLoo

BFN this morning again. Have my appointment at 3.30 this afternoon but I am a bit apprehensive...what will they do at it?

CD56 now. Feeling a bit down today :(


----------



## MummyCat

Ah guys!! :hugs:

This really sucks... what is with our bodies??? I'm on CD47 today 12 days late for me! Thinking of picking up another two tests from Sainsbury's a bit later so I can test on Wednesday (when I'll be 2 weeks late!) I keep thinking, you're clearly not pregnant... and then I get that leaking feeling (like I had when pregnant) and think...maybe I am... just want to know one way or another!!! xx


----------



## LinziLoo

It is horrible isn't it?

I can totally relate to what you are saying about "leaking". I have been getting that too, not so much over the past few days but I can feel it today.

I have been testing with ebay cheapies and am questioning their reliability (again). I have a FRER and 2 clearblue digis there too but don't wanna use them, I know they will be BFN too and then it's just a waste!

BOOOO!


----------



## MummyCat

:hugs: I've been using the clearblue ones.. and getting BFN so I'm sure your ebay ones are fine hun!

I just feel like my life is on hold at the moment, because all I can focus on is this... I obviously still get out and about and do things with my little munchkin... but my mind is often so preoccupied with am i/ aren't i... :grr:

Fingers crossed and :dust: to those who need it! xxx


----------



## LinziLoo

Yeah, they are fine, I am definitely not pregnant.

My appointment was rubbish. Basically, I'm not pregnant and I have to wait and see.

:cry:


----------



## MummyCat

urgh... that's what I think I'll get too if I go... so now we just have to sit and wait until our bodies sort themselves out. 

My doc said to me last week that if we're sure I'm not pregnant, they can give me pills that will bring about my period, but she wants to avoid that if possible! 

:hugs: to you hun!!!


----------



## LinziLoo

They didn't mention anything like that but I think I would turn it down anyway. Would rather steer clear of meds I think.

Thanks for the :hugs: We will get our BFP soon! :thumbup:


----------



## scorpiodragon

Awww sorry Linzloo! I posted on your other thread, I thought you didn't go to the Dr. yet... so that is it? You're not preggo wait it out?! Gee thanks Dr! Ugh sorry that was all they really helped you with... I guess that is why I keep not going to the Dr. cause I figure that is what they are going to tell me :sad: I kow they can give you meds to bring on AF but I kinda want to stay away from that too... I totally get how you feel like your life is on hold waiting, it sucks! And umm this leaking thing OMG what the hell? I have had watery CM for the last 2 weeks and keep thinking it is AF and it isn't! I tested again this am and big surprise BFN! I also did an OPK as I figured I would technically be on CD12 had AF come so why not right? well it wasn't positive but it looks like it will be in a few days so I am going with the fact that I am kinda on CD12 and skipped a month? Usually I O around CD14 and I have ovarian pain so... FX'd that I am O'ing and who the hell knows what happened last month... Just going to keep doing OPK's and see what happens :rofl:


----------



## Miss_LM

So.. I went for my blood test and it was negative... :cry:

I made an appointment with the gynae at the end of October to see what is up with my cycles. I hope my period starts naturally before then.


----------



## Froggirl1985

Hi, I'm new to this and have NO idea what all the abbreviations are, lol. but I'm a week late, and have just started spotting. To be honest, I'm terrified. We've been trying for 6 months now, and my cycle alternates between 28 days and 35 days each month. This is a 28 day month.... 

Anyone any advice? I dont know whether to do a test or not. 

Thanks in advance guys...

Sarah xXx


----------



## MummyCat

scorpiodragon said:


> Awww sorry Linzloo! I posted on your other thread, I thought you didn't go to the Dr. yet... so that is it? You're not preggo wait it out?! Gee thanks Dr! Ugh sorry that was all they really helped you with... I guess that is why I keep not going to the Dr. cause I figure that is what they are going to tell me :sad: I kow they can give you meds to bring on AF but I kinda want to stay away from that too... I totally get how you feel like your life is on hold waiting, it sucks! And umm this leaking thing OMG what the hell? I have had watery CM for the last 2 weeks and keep thinking it is AF and it isn't! I tested again this am and big surprise BFN! I also did an OPK as I figured I would technically be on CD12 had AF come so why not right? well it wasn't positive but it looks like it will be in a few days so I am going with the fact that I am kinda on CD12 and skipped a month? Usually I O around CD14 and I have ovarian pain so... FX'd that I am O'ing and who the hell knows what happened last month... Just going to keep doing OPK's and see what happens :rofl:

Glad I'm not the only one with this CM! I only started getting ovulation pain in my cycles after having Charlotte, but this month I didn't have any... thought it a bit odd... and now no period, so this cycle been very very odd!

I'd be very interested to hear about your OPK's, perhaps your body has 'reset' itself and you'll ovulate again like normal with a chance to fall pregnant of course! pls let us know! :hugs:

Ah Lisa, sorry to hear that :hugs: hope you get some answers from the gynae!!


----------



## mossip

Linz drs r kak these days but gyne's r no beta. mine told me to get the withdrawl drug of the doc but didn't tell me which 1 so im still waiting to find out. Im going back to the drs on fri coz i still ain't come on and i can't b arsed to count the days anymore lol. 
I've been really horid and hating every1 and everything today but im not getting my hopes built anymore :(. 
Hope you's get sorted soon. Let me no what happens 
xx


----------



## LinziLoo

I know SD, whole load of help that was! They took bloods to check HCG but she was a bit reluctant. So yeah, I am sitting it out.

Frog, I would say that if you sometimes have 35 day cycles then wait til CD 35. If you still haven't come on by then, then do a test. That way you should get an accurate result!

Mossip, don't forget to let us know how you get on. Hope you get on a bit better than me!


----------



## crossroads

Can I come in here? :cry:

1 day overdue. Took a test - :bfn:

I expected a BFN as I missed O this month. However I did NOT expect late AF.

This is the first time I've measured my cycle length. So for the first time in my life I know that it's not 28 days long. Something must be wrong :( 

I can't even see a doc for at least a week because I'm inbetween docs.


----------



## mrskcbrown

I too am in. I am BFN and 4 days late. If I dont have cycle by weekend, then Im starting provera. I have no time to waste waiting.


----------



## runnergrl

7 days late and nothing.. nothing but BFN's

:cry:


----------



## crossroads

why does this shit happen??


----------



## LinziLoo

Still here.


----------



## runnergrl

I dunno. But it sure if frusterating. I was just doing some reading and it said there are only two possible reasons for AF being late.

#1. You are pregnant (duh, genius)
#2. You didnt ovulate.. 

not sure if I'm buying this. What do you all think??


----------



## Aster

Hi girlies! Can I join you? I am the same as you crossroads, I am 2 days late (ignore ticker its wrong :roll:)and got a bfn yesterday. I am normally really regular even after coming off bcp but just want a clean slate to start a new month!! Had af pain for last 4 days but now feel fine and no pain but no witchie... Grrr!! 
But sending huge hugs to all you girlies xxx


----------



## crossroads

runnergrl said:


> I dunno. But it sure if frusterating. I was just doing some reading and it said there are only two possible reasons for AF being late.
> 
> #1. You are pregnant (duh, genius)
> #2. You didnt ovulate..
> 
> not sure if I'm buying this. What do you all think??

What's the reasoning behind #2?


----------



## mossip

Hiya lovelys,

Im still waiting but i actually think she's on her way. Since sunday i have been so ratty to the point of poor Stew not been able to move without me screaming at him and at work yesterday i shouted at a customer. I actually think i cud kill sum1 right now. I have cramp in my back thats getting stronger by the hour so after ghost whisper im going for a hot bath and am getting my beanie out to try and ease it.

Take care 

xx


----------



## lilpinkkitty

well girls i am still here af came on saturday so im stuck in the ttc part lol o well roll on!


----------



## DeeTTC

Meeeeee.....I have a post about my first time charting. I am about 16 dpo and a triphasic chart. BFN yesterday


----------



## emz87

hey im still here aswell =( af is 17days late i tested on a frer this morning bfn so im pretty sure im not pregnant its kinda impossible really isnt it!!I have the drs 2morro and luckily im not seeing my dr who is a knob i think im seeing a female dr hope shes decent just think im going to be told to wait it out what else can they say!!


----------



## crossroads

emz87 said:


> hey im still here aswell =( af is 17days late i tested on a frer this morning bfn so im pretty sure im not pregnant its kinda impossible really isnt it!!I have the drs 2morro and luckily im not seeing my dr who is a knob i think im seeing a female dr hope shes decent just think im going to be told to wait it out what else can they say!!

:hugs: Let us know how it goes. Good luck x


----------



## Aster

Still no AF.... which is really odd!! Even tried :sex: last night to bring her on but that didn't work either?? Have tested on a cheapy test but do have a CB digital on standby.. don't want to use it though as they are sooo expensive if she is just being late and a pain in the butt!!! grrrrrrr......


----------



## Kentish Mama

AF arrived today. 3 weeks late.


----------



## LinziLoo

Kentish Mama - Send her over when you are finished with her! Best of luck for next cycle!

Lilpink - Onwards and upwards to the next cycle! Good luck!

Mossip - Has she shown her face? Hope so!

Emz - Hope you get on ok at the dr tomorrow, hopefully be a bit more use! Don't forget to let us know how u get on, good luck!

Aster - I feel the same about the CB digis and I sometimes grudge the FRERs too! Just seems like such a waste.

I had some cramps today that felt a bit like AF pains and a few niggles at the bottom of my back but they have disappeared so who knows?! I don't! And I really want chocolate. And I'm really tired.

C'mon af!


----------



## kevbaby27

OMG - I am glad I am not the only one going through this.

Af was due two days ago (I am NEVER late)!! BFN on cheapie tests - I have a clearblue but again - they are so expensive that I do't want to use it and get BFN! I have been under stress this week so it could just be that.

No symptons!? AF cramps yesterday but no AF!!!!!

Its sooooo frustrating - either want AF or positive test! ARRRGGGGHHH!
Sorry to rant - good luck to you all x x


----------



## LinziLoo

Kevbaby - I thought the same when I started this thread and everyone replied - thank goodness I'm not the only one! We are here if you need a chat though, we all know what we are going through.

My boobs are really itchy. And I had my chocolate, was gooood!


----------



## cazball1

AF showed her face this morning,19 day late! Just wanted to say a big thank you to all. I only posted once when I was going crazy but, reading all the posts really helped me and stoped me going BONKERS! good look to everyone hope you get your BFP or AF xxxxxxx


----------



## crossroads

kevbaby27 said:


> OMG - I am glad I am not the only one going through this.
> 
> Af was due two days ago (I am NEVER late)!! BFN on cheapie tests - I have a clearblue but again - they are so expensive that I do't want to use it and get BFN! I have been under stress this week so it could just be that.
> 
> No symptons!? AF cramps yesterday but no AF!!!!!
> 
> Its sooooo frustrating - either want AF or positive test! ARRRGGGGHHH!
> Sorry to rant - good luck to you all x x

That's exactily what's going on with me!

My AF was due on Monday. I've got cramps, sore boobs, and irritability.

Started lightly spotting today and some weird brown cm! 

:bfn: on cheap test yesterday with FMU. I have a First Response test but like you I don't want to use it :blush: If AF does not show herself properly by Monday morning then I will use it.


----------



## MummyCat

runnergrl said:


> I dunno. But it sure if frusterating. I was just doing some reading and it said there are only two possible reasons for AF being late.
> 
> #1. You are pregnant (duh, genius)
> #2. You didnt ovulate..
> 
> not sure if I'm buying this. What do you all think??


see now I think i didn't ovulate this cycle... which would explain why I'm on CD45 with no AF yet (and 4 bfn's) but my doctor said if I don't ovulate I should still bleed... so I have no clue!!

Am sorry to hear some of you have started having your AF (as I'm sure you're hoping for BFP) but it gives me hope that my AF could be around the corner!! xx


----------



## scorpiodragon

Well I am 14 days late today... no AF yet... and I am not sure if I am going to ovulate (as I predicated in my previous post), I have almost positive OPK's and CP is high, medium and well CM has been EW forever so who the hell knows... I am just keeping on telling DH I don't know honey lets just keep on :sex: hehe! I do hope that it was the case that I didn't ovulate and therefore didn't bleed (even though I have read you should bleed anyway!) and there isn't a "problem" FF isn't even sure I ovulated... I split my chart up so I don't have one long @ss one LOL I don't know I have never skipped a period or anything like this before... just a waiting game... All I know is that I better get AF or a BFP in a couple of weeks!!


----------



## mossip

LinziLoo said:


> Mossip - Has she shown her face? Hope so!


Nope still got really bad cramps and my boobs r really sore so hoping its gonna b soon.

Im at the docs on Fri so will let u no how i get on.

How r u feeling? 
xx


----------



## esm30

You ladies crack me up! I found this thread yesterday morning & it took me until this afternoon to catch up with everyone. :coffee:

Officially joining you is bitter sweet. It's nice to know that we are all pretty much in the same boat. My af was due on Sunday the 4th, it's now Wednesday the 7th. I know some of you had very long waits. I'm hoping to not be on that end of the boat. lol :nope: My cycles are usually 27 days, and pretty darn regular. I don't know what's up. I go to the dr on Tuesday. I've taken several cheapie tests & BFN still as of this morning. I took one name brand test, but like you don't want to invest too much in a twice a day POAS habit. 

Baby dust to all of us. 

I haven't really had many symptoms either. I think some of the ones I have had are phantom, "oh, I ate too much & now I'm nautious..but still I'm nautious.." haha Mild cramping on and off, (last week sun/mon they were bad) very small, short bouts of nausea, sore back, and very mild tingling from my breasts-- on and off & not severe. The most unusual for me is acne. I usually have a great complexion. For two weeks now, I've been breaking out quite a bit. The day AF was due, I had a very sore back, and cramps, but nada. I kept rushing off to the bathroom, but she never did show. 

(wow, I like to talk a lot) :winkwink:


----------



## DeeTTC

16 dpo but BFN a few days ago. Tender BB on the sides...increased cm. First time charting but from what I have been told my chart looks good?! Any suggestions?


----------



## LinziLoo

Mossip - I'm just the same hun, feeling a bit sad tonight. I am fed up waiting! Been having a few little cramps and pains in my back too. Mega itchy boobs too, but am wearing a new bra so probably just that :haha: Yay for your AF! At least you know she is on the way and that is the start of a new, fresh cycle (which hopefully won't last as long as this one!) Hope you get on ok at the dr, don't forget to let us know how you get on!

Esm - Can't believe you have read this whole thread! I was bored the other day and thought I would read it from the beginning and I got to page 10 and thought "BORED" and moved on to something else (most likely birth stories haha). Hopefully you ovulated a bit later this cycle and that little un is getting snug! Don't forget to let us know how the testing goes!


----------



## LinziLoo

Dee, I'm sorry, I don't know the first thing about charting so can't help you on that front and I wouldn't know if it looks good or not. Have you tested again since your BFN? Your symptoms sound good! Hope your BFP is on the way x


----------



## DeeTTC

Haha thanks for trying LinziLoo! I tested a few days ago and it was BFN. I think I will wait until the weekend is over and try again. So hard not to test everyday!!


----------



## esm30

Dee: Your chart looks awesome! :) I know it's frustrating to have such a 'good' chart, but still get a bfn! I would wait till the morning of 19 dpo to try and test again. Then again, who am I to say that when I test every morning? hahaha 
I started charting last month, but not on ff. My temps are all over the place & have been. They have still been above the coverline, but otherwise they are very confusing. I wish I had your numbers! 

Linziloo: I'm a fast reader & the faster I read, the faster I can stalk. lol


----------



## DeeTTC

Hahah. Thanks for taking a look and for the kind words. Really hope it is a good sign.


----------



## DeeTTC

I have also noticed for the last few days wet/eggwhiteish cm....not like during ovulation though....some days it is creamy....some days it is eggwhite like...???


----------



## esm30

I actually get that too, have it now actually. Mine isn't every day though. Just gloppy wet kinda like ewcm, but at the same time not really. So, TMI? but I'm pretty sure it's what I've been experiencing too. I'm just sorry I can't help with the 'why' part. 

K, silly me, but How do you get that profile pic up? lol


----------



## emz87

just came back from the drs she was lovely said im probably not pregnant as im having bfn so shes sending me for a blood test to check if im aneamic,diabetes,thyroid and just incase pregnant.so gues af is just late i wont be able to go for my blood test til tues and wont have the results til thurs so more waiting!!!


----------



## LinziLoo

Went for my blood results today. HCG was positive but very low level (6.5 I think they said). They took more bloods and I can expect the results on Monday.

If it was a normally progressing pregnancy if I done a HPT it would be positive by now wouldn't it? I haven't tested since Monday morning so might do one tomorrow.

If it is BFN and the second lot of bloods come back lower or negative then they are going to ultrasound because there must be something there to be giving a positive HCG level. 

:cry:


----------



## MummyCat

esm, click on the 'UserCP' link on the top left of the screen and down the left hand side you can click on a link to edit your avatar... this is where you can add a pic!

Linz... well at least that's something hun!! It means that they'll not stop till they find an answer! :hugs: hope you're okay!!


----------



## mossip

LinziLoo said:


> Went for my blood results today. HCG was positive but very low level (6.5 I think they said). They took more bloods and I can expect the results on Monday.
> 
> If it was a normally progressing pregnancy if I done a HPT it would be positive by now wouldn't it? I haven't tested since Monday morning so might do one tomorrow.
> 
> If it is BFN and the second lot of bloods come back lower or negative then they are going to ultrasound because there must be something there to be giving a positive HCG level.
> 
> :cry:

Aww hunny hope your ok. 

Well still nothing for me either. Im at the doctors in the morning so will update u all then.

Big :hugs: for every1
xx


----------



## LinziLoo

Thats true, MummyCat, never thought of it that way.

Thanks for your hugs etc, really appreciate it. Hoping tomorrows test is a BFP then I won't need to think about the alternative.

Hopefully we will both have some good developments tomorrow Mossip! Let us know how it goes x


----------



## mossip

LinziLoo said:


> Thats true, MummyCat, never thought of it that way.
> 
> Thanks for your hugs etc, really appreciate it. Hoping tomorrows test is a BFP then I won't need to think about the alternative.
> 
> Hopefully we will both have some good developments tomorrow Mossip! Let us know how it goes x

Will do hunny.

If u need to talk u no im always here 
xx


----------



## LinziLoo

Thanks chick, you too x


----------



## MummyCat

Bless you both...

:dust: for the results you want!!!!!


----------



## workaholic

Update: I'm still here waiting for my AF or BFP!! :shrug:

What's going on??!! I'm on cd55. I hate this feeling of being in limbo!

Going to test (again!) tomorrow, so fx'd for a bfp, although i just don't feel pg, so fully expecting a bfn.


----------



## LinziLoo

Was BFN this morning.


----------



## mossip

Morning ladies, 

Well i've been to the docs and she said it highly unlikely im prego coz of my problems and has give me the withdrawl meds whooooooooooooooo hoooooooooooo. So hopefully by the end of my holidays i will have a period and my cd2 meds taken yey meeee.

Hope every 1 is ok and u all get your possitive results soon 

xx


----------



## LinziLoo

Great news Mossip! Glad they done something to help you. You'll be onto the next cyc;e before you know it!

x


----------



## MummyCat

workaholic said:


> Update: I'm still here waiting for my AF or BFP!! :shrug:
> 
> What's going on??!! I'm on cd55. I hate this feeling of being in limbo!
> 
> Going to test (again!) tomorrow, so fx'd for a bfp, although i just don't feel pg, so fully expecting a bfn.

Ah hun... I'm on CD51... so understand your annoyance... I hope all goes well for you tomorrow! :hugs:

Linz hun.... sorry about your bfn... don't let it worry you too much, see what happens at docs... clearly there is some amount of HCG! 

:dust:


----------



## esm30

BFN, :x You ladies are all stronger than I am. I am not dealing with this well. Not well at all. I was an absolute mess this morning. I honestly do not want to spend my entire weekend a sobbing mess. I just think that's exactly how it's going to be. 

I'm sorry LinziLoo!! :( I hope that they find out what is causing the hcg levels to be above a 5. It would be nice if it were a babe. My heart aches for you. 

I have no spirit this morning. Telling myself not to give up hope is like chasing after a man, 'that's just not into you.' I feel like I'm doing more emotional damage to myself by saying well, if the witch isn't here then there is hope.. *sigh* I'm just broken this morning. 
Coffee, I need more coffee.. 

DH and I got into a fight too. :( Seriously, that doesn't help.


----------



## mossip

esm30 said:


> BFN, :x You ladies are all stronger than I am. I am not dealing with this well. Not well at all. I was an absolute mess this morning. I honestly do not want to spend my entire weekend a sobbing mess. I just think that's exactly how it's going to be.
> 
> I'm sorry LinziLoo!! :( I hope that they find out what is causing the hcg levels to be above a 5. It would be nice if it were a babe. My heart aches for you.
> 
> I have no spirit this morning. Telling myself not to give up hope is like chasing after a man, 'that's just not into you.' I feel like I'm doing more emotional damage to myself by saying well, if the witch isn't here then there is hope.. *sigh* I'm just broken this morning.
> Coffee, I need more coffee..
> 
> DH and I got into a fight too. :( Seriously, that doesn't help.

Aww hunny hope u feel beta soon, 
U need chocolate, chocolate and more chocolate :). 
U'll get there 1 day u just need to keep your chin up and think about all the good things u have going on in your life. I no it seems hard now but it WILL all b worth it in the end.

xx


----------



## esm30

I do need chocolate. :) 
I don't think I understand all the science behind not ovulating and not shedding the uterine lining. I mean why, whether there was an egg or not, your body should still have to get rid of that, to start anew... 
Stupid mother nature. (and bless her all at the same time) 
I didn't think this was my month at all.. then af was late.. but then all the bfn.. :(
Emotional rollercoaster/wreck is what I am.


----------



## MummyCat

Aww hun.... :hugs:

I know it's heartbreaking, because it's not something that you can forget about... it's always on your mind and if you forget for the briefest moment, you then need to pee and are then once again reminded that AF hasn't shown up!

It'll be worth it in the end when you get your sticky bean... you'll appreciate every moment of the miracle of pregnancy and child birth! :hugs:

(We had a miscarriage before we fell pregnant with Lottie... and as hard as it was to deal with, I feel like I was meant to have Lottie, who we wouldn't have had if the first pregnancy didn't miscarry... so it makes dealing with it all a lot easier!) Does that make any sense? it did in my head :D


----------



## esm30

Thanks Mummycat. 
I know in my head that this just happens sometimes. My head and my heart are just not always on the same page. j
Do you think I should start doing opks next week anyway? I don't necessarily need one more stick to pee on twice a day, but I don't know. 
What's sad is that any other time in my life if AF hadn't shown up (and she always does) I woulda been like whoo hoo cramp free week!! Now, it's just devistating.


----------



## MummyCat

Awww... bless ya! I completely understand, as will most of the ladies here!! 

If you feel like you should be ovulating soon, then I would say go for it. It may give you something else to focus on and get to grips with the charting stuff. If you feel like you need a break from it all... ask DH to hide all the sticks so you can't pee on them :D xx


----------



## LinziLoo

How is everyone doing? x


----------



## MummyCat

ello... been leaking badly today (tmi...sorry) going to test in the morning... just in case!

Will be on CD53 tomorrow! *sigh* last test and bfn was on Tuesday, so five days ago! 

How you doing hun? when you expecting to hear from the docs? xx


----------



## DeeTTC

Hey everyone. Looks like af is on her way. Starting to spot today and temps are going down. Thought my chart was looking good but maybe I ovulated a few days later than I thought. At least a new cycle is coming and can try again. Hope everyone is doing great.


----------



## scorpiodragon

Linziloo - Poor you... the same thing happened to me a couple of months ago Hcg was 11.6 took about a week to finally get out of my system then AF showed up unfortunately... it was a chemical pregnancy... I hope your levels rise!! Sounds like the same thing though sorry to say... :hugs: 
Mossip - I am glad you've got some answers!
Esm30 - eat chocolate! It'll make you feel better, keep your head high!!
DeeTTC - sorry the witch got you!
Cath - FX'd for you hun!
As for me I am technically now 17 days late, BUT... I separated my charts and I have been temping and using OPK's and guess what I am pretty sure I ovulated, I am praying my temp stays high and I get my crosshairs tomorrow! I guess I just skipped a period for the first time in my life??!! Who the hell knows!! I seriously hope that I get AF or a BFP in a couple of weeks or off to the Dr.'s I go! Our bodies are so messed up no matter how you look at it, regular or irregular, our bodies go through some strange things with out the added stress of every day BS...
Keep smiling and hang in there, I hope we all get our answers soon so we can stop being in limbo!
xxx


----------



## LinziLoo

Got an appointment tomorrow at the docs for the results. I think it is a chemical pregnancy, I just don't feel pregnant. Plus that HPT was BFN when I took it 4 days after the positive bloods. I know myself that it hasn't progressed :sad:

Hope everyones testing goes well! C'mon some BFPs! x


----------



## mossip

LinziLoo said:


> Got an appointment tomorrow at the docs for the results. I think it is a chemical pregnancy, I just don't feel pregnant. Plus that HPT was BFN when I took it 4 days after the positive bloods. I know myself that it hasn't progressed :sad:
> 
> Hope everyones testing goes well! C'mon some BFPs! x

Aww hunny ive got my fingers crossed 4 u. 
XX


----------



## MummyCat

Ah ScorpioDragon... thanks hun! 

Your body and mine must have missed the AF queue this month, I got another bfn this morning! So am thinking perhaps it's just missed the cysle completely? :shrug:

Good luck at docs tomorrow Linz :hugs:

Night night sweethearts!! xxx


----------



## belladonna

Hi Linzi

Hope you are ok and get on well at the doctors :hugs:

I think we were due AF around the same time? I'm now about 5 weeks late but haven't been to the doctors yet :blush: I really don't know if I am or not, I have started feeling really nauseous over the last week-something which I've never really had before- I think its just my mind playing cruel tricks on me :cry:


----------



## mossip

Morning Linzi, 

Hope it all goes well for u today.

Im keeping my fingers crossed for u.

xx


----------



## LinziLoo

Thanks everyone for your good luck wishes and for thinking of me today.

Second blood test came back lower than the first, although still a positive. Chemical pregnancy. Just waiting now.

x


----------



## Kentish Mama

Sending hugs. :hugs:


----------



## mossip

LinziLoo said:


> Thanks everyone for your good luck wishes and for thinking of me today.
> 
> Second blood test came back lower than the first, although still a positive. Chemical pregnancy. Just waiting now.
> 
> x

AWw hunny big hugs for u sweety :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

xx


----------



## belladonna

Aw Linzi, big hugs to you xxx


----------



## scorpiodragon

Lots and lots of :hugs: Linziloo - at least you have answers now... you'll be on to the next cycle soon enough! xxx


----------



## Angel269

I am about 6 days late. I am normally early or pretty much on time. I tested around day 27 and got a BFN, even though I was having preg symptoms. In the past if I have had preg symptoms and then get a BFN symptoms disappear-not this time though. Will test first thing in morning * fingers crossed*.


----------



## waiting4lil1

My AF is late and I got a BFN as well ... waiting to re-try tonight. Tonight is my 1 year anniversary of being married and it would be an amazing surprise to let my husband know we finally conceived. It is also almost 1 year since I conceived for the first time...that pregnancy was sadly lost and I have been trying ever since.


----------



## waiting4lil1

LinziLoo said:


> Thanks everyone for your good luck wishes and for thinking of me today.
> 
> Second blood test came back lower than the first, although still a positive. Chemical pregnancy. Just waiting now.
> 
> x

LiniziLoo, I have been reading all your posts in this thread and I really do sympathize with you. Keep your hopes up and keep us posted!!:hugs:


----------



## LinziLoo

Thanks everyone. I really appreciate it. Dr wasn't much help. Do I just have to wait to start bleeding now? I'm a bit confused.

I'm alone tonight, hubby works away through the week. Don't wanna tell him over the phone so putting on a brave face. 

Totally comfort eating! Pizza, half a tub of ice cream and 2 cups of coffee later I feel a bit more "comforted". Not much. 

Hope you are all well x


----------



## MummyCat

Aww Linz... :hugs:

It's not a nice thing to go through at all... but fingers crossed you can get back to TTC'ing soon!!

News here... BAD BAD cramps tonight... which I'm thinking is OV pain, so 2 weeks time I'm expecting AF... for roughly around CD70 (which would make sense as I have roughly 35 day cycles!)

xxxxx


----------



## waiting4lil1

My AF is two weeks late now and I just got a positive OPK two days ago...isn't that weird??? CRAZY! Us gals have to go through so much! Its soooo hard to keep up hope but we have too


----------



## esm30

Linz: I'm sorry to hear that. They can put you on something to induce AF. **hugs** 

I went to the doctor today too. They did some tests & blood work. Hopefully I will hear from them sooner rather than later. If all the tests they did today come back normal I will go in for an ultrasound & more blood work to check my horomone levels. Currently cd 37 (of 27). Was also going to start opks tonight around 5 just so I can see if I am going to O when I would later this week had my last cycle been normal. 

Keep in touch everyone. It is nice to hear how everyone is doing & how all their appointments go.


----------



## esm30

mummycat: Fyi, I love the new picture, very cute!


----------



## LinziLoo

MummyCat - Hope this is ov for you! At least you know there is something going on in there, it is a step in the right direction!

Bad cramps today, so bad they are making me feel sick. Another step in the right direction.

How is everyone else? x


----------



## Smiler13

Hi ladies, just to say hang on in there! 

Linziloo, hope you're doing OK.


----------



## Tryin4Number3

Hi everyone, just want to say don't give up hope until AF actually arrives. I'm now on cd59 and have been testing every few days since about day 39 (i have long cycles, usually about 45days). Every single one was BFN. Went to the doctors on friday, also BFN on the test she did. Was given a possible diagnosis of pcos and had blood taken. Should get the results thursday or friday but none of that matters now as i got my BFP today! Finally when AF is 2weeks late :s i really had given up on this cycle and was just getting really frustrated waiting for the witch to come and go asap so we could get on with trying again! So don't give up girls ;) sending lots and lots of babydust to everyone xx


----------



## MummyCat

Ahhh...congrats hun!!! that's wonderful news!!! :hugs:
Ta esm30, my little munckin has just cut her first tooth (on Sunday) and number 2 is on it's way! So we've had a couple nights of waking lots... but when she smiles at you it makes it all worth it ;)

Thanks Linz... I hope it's ovulation too... just so that I can have my body back on track!! 

Fingers crossed for all of you!!! here... have some :dust: too!! xxx


----------



## lilpinkkitty

hey i hope everyone is doing ok, well spoke to my doctor, he said my hormone levels etc was good etc and of course my test was neg (kinda gathered that after i was visitied by af) but the think that is really p****ng me off is that he doesn't sem bothered about helping me- maybe it is because he thinks i'm too young or maybe is't because i'm a tubby girl, but he just doesn't seem interested. I keep asking him questions which he doesn't seem to want to answer or can't, it feels like i'm bangin my head on a brick wall and just keep getting told " wait a bit longer" - he can't explain why i was late, he can't explain why i never had a period whatsoever from aug 2008 until feb 2009 then a huugeeeeee bleed out in march 2009. 
sorry i'm ranting on but it's doing my head in arghhh!!!:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## Kentish Mama

lilpinkkitty said:


> hey i hope everyone is doing ok, well spoke to my doctor, he said my hormone levels etc was good etc and of course my test was neg (kinda gathered that after i was visitied by af) but the think that is really p****ng me off is that he doesn't sem bothered about helping me- maybe it is because he thinks i'm too young or maybe is't because i'm a tubby girl, but he just doesn't seem interested. I keep asking him questions which he doesn't seem to want to answer or can't, it feels like i'm bangin my head on a brick wall and just keep getting told " wait a bit longer" - he can't explain why i was late, he can't explain why i never had a period whatsoever from aug 2008 until feb 2009 then a huugeeeeee bleed out in march 2009.
> sorry i'm ranting on but it's doing my head in arghhh!!!:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

Time to change your doctor?


----------



## MrsTwilight

Im 5 days late now and had a BFN yesterday.. im feeling completly normal... no sign of af and no pregnancy signs either (apart from a few cravings here and there but i get them all the time lol) xx


----------



## lilpinkkitty

i have like 3 times!!i think i need to change surgery!!


----------



## mossip

Guess wot........................im still waiting lol. Im that far gone i can't even b bothered to count the days anymore. I started the withdrawl med today so hopefully by nxt week my longgggggggggggg wait shall b ova.

Linzi how r u hunny? thinking bout u xxx


----------



## emz87

havent been on here for a while af is now almost 4weeks late, i had blood tests for various thigs..not sure if i mentioned this earlier sorry if i did.Anyway i was getting tested for 4 different things when i went to get my blood taken they only used 3 cupsule things not 4?? and when i phoned up for my results they said they were all satisfactory?? how can you say a pregnancy test is satisfactory??
How is everyone?


----------



## emz87

only just read back a few posts hope your ok linzi hugs 2 u x x


----------



## sar35

i dont know if im late/early/coming or going! my longest cycle was 41days my shortest is 29, im on cd 59 now.... wtf is going on! lots of bfn's


----------



## LinziLoo

Thanks :)

I'm ok, started bleeding yesterday. Having some pretty intense cramps too.

I am gonna be popping in to check you lot are behaving! Don't let this thread get buried, it's great!

x


----------



## scorpiodragon

Glad you are doing well Linziloo (or as well as you can be in the situation!)
Sar35 I hope you get your BFP or AF soon! (I think in a few days)
Emz87 yes so what is a satisfactory pregnancy test for them?! Positive or Negative? :haha:
FX'd for next week Mossip!
Any news MrsTwilight?
Lilpinkkitty - I agree change Dr.'s :) 
AS for me looks like I am good at 7 DPO just praying that I have a regulkar cycle this month! BFP or not! FX'd for a damn BFP, everyone I know is pregnant, I wanna be too!!


----------



## emz87

i have no idea what it means to be honest i should get another hpt but i should have 2 FRERs left but i done them and if i get more my oh will kill me lol iv spent so much money on hpt this month.Af is due on tuesday if nothing il be testing on either weds or thurs i doubt i am pg tho tbh even tho i have had loadsa symptoms but if i was pg i would have had a positive by now surely!! I hope you get yr bfp


----------



## lilpinkkitty

emz87 said:


> havent been on here for a while af is now almost 4weeks late, i had blood tests for various thigs..not sure if i mentioned this earlier sorry if i did.Anyway i was getting tested for 4 different things when i went to get my blood taken they only used 3 cupsule things not 4?? and when i phoned up for my results they said they were all satisfactory?? how can you say a pregnancy test is satisfactory??
> How is everyone?

yep i know that feeling, when i foned up for my results all i got was they was "normal" , lol stupid ain't it:shrug:


----------



## emz87

yeah it is really stupid well af is due 2moro again i wonder if the wich will show her face even that would be good coz having nothing just doesnt make sense


----------



## Becci_Boo86

well i'm 7days late and on cd47 got loads of BFN's its driving me mental! thought i had a faint BFP on frer but must not have been!!

xx


----------



## samola84

I know for a fact that I ov'd because I had a blood test done. I dd with my hubby on the right time. I was supposed to get the witch the 18th and I didnt and I had a BFN on an hpt.

I have cramps, my lower back goes in and out of very faint spasms, my bbs are sore to the touch and I keep feeling twinges and a pouring feeling in them. THAT HURTS...

Last night I started getting the pain under my armpits and I noticed more bumps on my nips but they aren't getting darker.

I was watching a silly comedy and something funny happened, my eyes teared up and I almost started crying.. which is so weird..

All this and a BFN :( should I lose hope?


----------



## emz87

im experiencing all that aswel and still bfn my bbs have gone up a cupsize and are very sore and veiny.must be my body playing cruel tricks,fxd for us all. i haveno idea if i ov,i dont chart so im just in limbo


----------



## samola84

I dont know if you guys blv in this or not. I'm not superstitious usually but my cat keeps laying on my lower abd. and massaging with her paws over and over. IT was the cutest thing. and knowing that Im symptom spotting it seemed befitting of my situation LOL. I hope it was a sign!


----------



## mossip

Hi girls.

Im still here but after taking the withdrawl med she is finally on here way :happydance:. I have raging cramp in my left side and im actually excited :). I'll keep an eye you's all and i'll warn the :witch: that she's not welcome round any of you's. Hope u all get your :bfp: really soon.

xx


----------



## MummyCat

*hugs* mossip!!

Emz, I'll be like that next week when i reach CD 70 (waiting for her to come round again... i have 35 day cycles!) *hugs*

Samola, how late are you? cos they're good signs you got hun!


----------



## samola84

MummyCat I am 14 DPO now still no AF.... going insane.. I am sooo sleepy and tired and I dont know if its another symptom or if its still my body recovering from a cold last week.


----------



## samola84

I just had another BFN on a FRER... should I quit and just sit and wait for the evil :witch: to show her disgusting face?


----------



## RedRose19

well ladies seems im back :haha: 

im cd 29 today... and i think 15 dpo and got a big fat negative :( thought FF says im only 13dpo.. i still think im 15dpo...

anyway i hate being in this limbo situation... i used an asda test.. are they any good??

maybe i sud get a first response..

my last cycle was 100 days :wacko: i hope that doesnt happen again


----------



## RedRose19

mossip said:


> Hi girls.
> 
> Im still here but after taking the withdrawl med she is finally on here way :happydance:. I have raging cramp in my left side and im actually excited :). I'll keep an eye you's all and i'll warn the :witch: that she's not welcome round any of you's. Hope u all get your :bfp: really soon.
> 
> xx

yayyyy af is finally showing her face lol :thumbup: to a new cycle with a + result hun :hugs:


----------



## mossip

babyhopes10 said:


> well ladies seems im back :haha:
> 
> im cd 29 today... and i think 15 dpo and got a big fat negative :( thought FF says im only 13dpo.. i still think im 15dpo...
> 
> anyway i hate being in this limbo situation... i used an asda test.. are they any good??
> 
> maybe i sud get a first response..
> 
> my last cycle was 100 days :wacko: i hope that doesnt happen again

Aww luv i can't believe your back just as im leaving lol. Yes the witch has finally showed up afta an extra long cycle (cd130). im in agony now like but its all worth it :) 

xx


----------



## RedRose19

> Aww luv i can't believe your back just as im leaving lol. Yes the witch has finally showed up afta an extra long cycle (cd130). im in agony now like but its all worth it
> 
> xx

awwww hun i was the same when i finally got my af... it hurt so badly.. i was in bed with a hot water bottle hehe my df was great though... ii dont have any symptoms of af coming.... and a bfn.. so it looks like a long cycle for me again... :cry:


----------



## mossip

babyhopes10 said:


> Aww luv i can't believe your back just as im leaving lol. Yes the witch has finally showed up afta an extra long cycle (cd130). im in agony now like but its all worth it
> 
> xx
> 
> awwww hun i was the same when i finally got my af... it hurt so badly.. i was in bed with a hot water bottle hehe my df was great though... ii dont have any symptoms of af coming.... and a bfn.. so it looks like a long cycle for me again... :cry:Click to expand...

Aww hun have u been to the docs? if u have another 1 long cycle i think u shud go and c wot they say. Its prolly nothing but just to b sure. 

Big love to u xxx


----------



## RedRose19

i think i will.. just say why am i not bleeding lmao :haha: i hope its cuz im preggers this time lol... i really thought this was it... but i guess i was wrong... so dis heartening to see bfn :(

thanks hun :hugs: this is gonna be your cycle x


----------



## cheerios

Hey babyhopes10
I think you´re the only person I know who shares the same predicament about not having AF for the longest time. I´m entering my 4th month of no AF. Been to the gynaecologist and she said I´m perfectly normal. We even had an ultrascan to check my ovaries and everything´s fine...which I guess I should be happy about, since that means I don´t have any cysts or anything like that. BUT my AF is still not here!
She took a blood test, but I will only know my result one month later, since there are no other earlier appointments. And she suggested that I go back to taking the pill for 1 month so that my AF is induced to come once the one month is over. I´m reluctant to do so, because its playing with the hormones again - which is the problem of me not having any AF. Its like a never-ending circle.... So hard, but I struggle with the thoughts of not being to ever get pregnant since I feel like I´m entering early menopause at 26! - how stupid is that... but yeah.... gets me depressed sometimes.


----------



## samola84

Cheerios, I would suggest finding another doctor. Thats exactly what happened with me before. Finally, almost 3 years later I decided to change docs and they gave me provera to set off a period. My doc actually told me that not having a regular shedding of the walls of your uterus increase the chances of cancer. God forbid.

But please take care of yourself and find another doctor, and dont go back on the pill it'll just make things worse..blv me I was there.


----------



## RedRose19

cheerios said:


> Hey babyhopes10
> I think you´re the only person I know who shares the same predicament about not having AF for the longest time. I´m entering my 4th month of no AF. Been to the gynaecologist and she said I´m perfectly normal. We even had an ultrascan to check my ovaries and everything´s fine...which I guess I should be happy about, since that means I don´t have any cysts or anything like that. BUT my AF is still not here!
> She took a blood test, but I will only know my result one month later, since there are no other earlier appointments. And she suggested that I go back to taking the pill for 1 month so that my AF is induced to come once the one month is over. I´m reluctant to do so, because its playing with the hormones again - which is the problem of me not having any AF. Its like a never-ending circle.... So hard, but I struggle with the thoughts of not being to ever get pregnant since I feel like I´m entering early menopause at 26! - how stupid is that... but yeah.... gets me depressed sometimes.

awwwww hun :hugs: i really know the frustration hun... i waited from june till sept for my af.. :wacko: it sent me crazy and drove me to tears some nights

i got af eventually after taking angus castus i believe it worked for me, though some swear it doesnt work but i know it helped me. anyway im confused to what day i ov and well its so bloody annoying lol i tested twice on asda cheapies both bfn... ill test today week if af hasnt shown.. if its still neg then im going to the doc 

i hope af shows soon hun :hugs:


----------



## MummyCat

samola84 said:


> MummyCat I am 14 DPO now still no AF.... going insane.. I am sooo sleepy and tired and I dont know if its another symptom or if its still my body recovering from a cold last week.

Thanks hun... do you mind me asking what that makes you in cycle days? and how long your cycles are? cos I'm a bit useless with DPO.. only that my luteal phase is normally about 14 days... so if you were me... which clearly you're not... you'd be due on right about now :D So signs like your getting are great, and BFP may only work a few days after period due (that's what happened with my Lottie pops!) 

Hang in there!! :hugs:


----------



## MummyCat

samola84 said:


> I just had another BFN on a FRER... should I quit and just sit and wait for the evil :witch: to show her disgusting face?

Don't get disheartened hun... it may still be BFP in a few days! When is :witch: due?


----------



## NG09

Hy girls,

I almost qualify for this thread!! AF is due today but got a :bfn: this morning!! Anyone been in the same situatution and got a :bfp: a few days later???


----------



## MummyCat

babyhopes10 said:


> well ladies seems im back :haha:
> 
> im cd 29 today... and i think 15 dpo and got a big fat negative :( thought FF says im only 13dpo.. i still think im 15dpo...
> 
> anyway i hate being in this limbo situation... i used an asda test.. are they any good??
> 
> maybe i sud get a first response..
> 
> my last cycle was 100 days :wacko: i hope that doesnt happen again

Fingers crossed you have a normal cycle this time, and here's *really* hoping that you're pregnant!! 

I think the ASDA one's are fine hun, don't be discouraged, I only got my BFP with DD a week after I was due! I tested 3 days after period was due and got BFN, so thought I might have had an infection as CM was weird... had to test the day of getting 'possible infection' results from docs, as no antibiotics allowed if I was pregnant... and I got my BFP.. to my surprise! :D 

So keeping all things crossed for you hun! :hugs:


----------



## MummyCat

cheerios said:


> Hey babyhopes10
> I think you´re the only person I know who shares the same predicament about not having AF for the longest time. I´m entering my 4th month of no AF. Been to the gynaecologist and she said I´m perfectly normal. We even had an ultrascan to check my ovaries and everything´s fine...which I guess I should be happy about, since that means I don´t have any cysts or anything like that. BUT my AF is still not here!
> She took a blood test, but I will only know my result one month later, since there are no other earlier appointments. And she suggested that I go back to taking the pill for 1 month so that my AF is induced to come once the one month is over. I´m reluctant to do so, because its playing with the hormones again - which is the problem of me not having any AF. Its like a never-ending circle.... So hard, but I struggle with the thoughts of not being to ever get pregnant since I feel like I´m entering early menopause at 26! - how stupid is that... but yeah.... gets me depressed sometimes.

:hugs: I would seek a second opinion. I can't imagine that having no AF for months is as a result of 'nothing wrong' clearly there has to be something.... perhaps a hormone imbalance? something that needs to be looked at in my opinion! 

Hope that this is sorted soon for you sweets... it must be soul destroying to go 4 months with no AF (i'm fed up with the one cycle I've missed so far!) 

:hugs: xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MummyCat

NG09 said:


> Hy girls,
> 
> I almost qualify for this thread!! AF is due today but got a :bfn: this morning!! Anyone been in the same situatution and got a :bfp: a few days later???

Me!! Got BFN three days after AF was due... and then got BFP (about 4 days after the BFN)... so have faith hun!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## NG09

Thanks for letting me know!! Am so down after my :bfn: this morning!! Every litle cramp I get I'm up and off to the loo just incase!! It's stupid!!


----------



## MummyCat

Have you had any other pregnancy type symptoms to make you feel this could be your month? I know how hard it is hun, you spend your whole day just wishing the AF to stay away and the test to show bfp!! 

:hugs:


----------



## NG09

Yeah, I've had cramps for the last fornight, some light spotting a couple of weeks ago, sicky, tired, dizzy,bloated and a REALLY cranky mood, ooh not forgetting the wind and constipation and acid indigestion!!!! I keep thinking maybe it's just coincidence. ttc#1, also 1st cycle so am just thinking no way we could be that lucky!!!


----------



## MummyCat

:D hun, those are fab signs and you can be that lucky! My cousin fell pregnant at first attempt for her son and with one on the way! Fingers crossed this is it for you!! x


----------



## NG09

Thank you mummycat, you have made me feel a lot more positive about the situation, I really hope so, DH been through a really rough time of it lately and I would love nothing more than being able to tell him he's going be a daddy x


----------



## MummyCat

no problem hun, just remember if it's not this month, it could easily be next month and DH will be thrilled to bits with all the 'trying' for a baby!! (well at least mine was :winkwink:)

I'll keep my fingers and toes crossed for you! Let us know how it goes! xxx


----------



## NG09

Will do, thanks x


----------



## rihanna

Im joining in this thread too altho im not sure if im technically late! 

Lat period 30 days ago but no idea what my cycles is doing always v irregular got a BFN yesturday so i guess i'll just wait and see?! Having crampy pains and sore boobs so hopefully its AF coming...darent hope its the other! xxxxx 
Good luck guys, hope you all get one or the other soon (but we know which one!)


----------



## NG09

You too hun x :dust:


----------



## samola84

MummyCat said:


> samola84 said:
> 
> 
> MummyCat I am 14 DPO now still no AF.... going insane.. I am sooo sleepy and tired and I dont know if its another symptom or if its still my body recovering from a cold last week.
> 
> Thanks hun... do you mind me asking what that makes you in cycle days? and how long your cycles are? cos I'm a bit useless with DPO.. only that my luteal phase is normally about 14 days... so if you were me... which clearly you're not... you'd be due on right about now :D So signs like your getting are great, and BFP may only work a few days after period due (that's what happened with my Lottie pops!)
> 
> Hang in there!! :hugs:Click to expand...

I am CD 31 now.. Thats crazy.. I have pcos and this is my second month on Clomid, I know for a fact that I ovulated because my doc had a blood test done.

I used an online calculator and it said my average cycle is 32 days. So I was wrong when I thought the 18th of Oct was my period. Now its the 22nd.

Thanks MummyCat


----------



## RedRose19

MummyCat said:


> Fingers crossed you have a normal cycle this time, and here's *really* hoping that you're pregnant!!
> 
> I think the ASDA one's are fine hun, don't be discouraged, I only got my BFP with DD a week after I was due! I tested 3 days after period was due and got BFN, so thought I might have had an infection as CM was weird... had to test the day of getting 'possible infection' results from docs, as no antibiotics allowed if I was pregnant... and I got my BFP.. to my surprise! :D
> 
> So keeping all things crossed for you hun! :hugs:

thanks so much hun.. you've given me some hope :hugs: 

today i thought af was here as i thought i was wet went to check and it was alot of cm (tmi sorry) but that means af isnt on her way anytime soon cuz usually all dry when af is about to come... im so confused :wacko:

apprently to ff im 14 dpo today.. but im not testing again.. its a waste of money lol untill im very late. and ill test with a first response this time :winkwink:


----------



## MummyCat

samola84 said:


> I am CD 31 now.. Thats crazy.. I have pcos and this is my second month on Clomid, I know for a fact that I ovulated because my doc had a blood test done.
> 
> I used an online calculator and it said my average cycle is 32 days. So I was wrong when I thought the 18th of Oct was my period. Now its the 22nd.
> 
> Thanks MummyCat

No problem hun...

But that could be exactly why you've had bfn's!!... fingers crossed you don't see AF this week... and that a BFP is on it's way!!! I hope this is your month!! xxxxx


----------



## MummyCat

babyhopes10 said:


> thanks so much hun.. you've given me some hope :hugs:
> 
> today i thought af was here as i thought i was wet went to check and it was alot of cm (tmi sorry) but that means af isnt on her way anytime soon cuz usually all dry when af is about to come... im so confused :wacko:
> 
> apprently to ff im 14 dpo today.. but im not testing again.. its a waste of money lol untill im very late. and ill test with a first response this time :winkwink:

:D no worries chick!! That's sounding a lot like I had... constant feeling like AF was here... and just nothing each time I went to the loo... except lots of CM, which had a 'different' smell to normal (hence I thought infection) but it was actually a normal thing in pregnancy! 

:dust: to you hun!! xxx


----------



## emz87

well i missed a period last month and af was due today and the ugly witch hasnt shown up yet and no sign of her either.dont know what is going on with my body hmmmmm


----------



## RedRose19

> no worries chick!! That's sounding a lot like I had... constant feeling like AF was here... and just nothing each time I went to the loo... except lots of CM, which had a 'different' smell to normal (hence I thought infection) but it was actually a normal thing in pregnancy!

omg i thought the smell was different too.. id not noticed ever b4 now.. also my sides ache like a infection... like my kidneys so maybe i do have one... every time i eat i feel so sick...


----------



## MummyCat

:D :D :D 

I think it might be a bfp! :D


----------



## NG09

Hi Girls,

I'm still hanging on in there, no af yet!!! :happydance: Got achy sides and back too, getting so nervous, my cm looks a bit like snot at the mo, I'm so sorry, far too much information!! lol Desperate to test again, I take it if I test again tonight there will be no difference from this mornin???


----------



## RedRose19

NG hang in there hun.. i know this is gonna be hard but wait as long as u can b4 u test again.. just so you will def get a bfp 

heres to our bfp's :drunk: (well only juice) hehehe


----------



## NG09

So I have just poas AGAIN!!!! This time I used a predictor instead of a frer, they have pissed me off with all the :bfn:'s they keep giving me!! lol and there is a really really faint line showing!! Trying not to get excited as it might be an evap but I'm totally convinced it has a very slight pink/purpkle tinge!! Maybe just my eyes tho. I'm not going to do it again until Friday for definate now, well maybe Thursday if I'm bursting!!!! .... and if af doesn't show!! No sign of it at all.... OMG I am nervous, happy, scared and worried all at the same time!!!!!! :shock:

Here's to the :bfp: fingers crossed we both have coming very soon xx


----------



## MummyCat

EEEEeeeek!! You guys make me laff!! POAS adicts!! 

NG09.. that sounds really really good hun! Look forward to hearing that it's def a BFP! :D Keep us updated please!! xxx


----------



## NG09

I know, I can't help it, this is my 1st go aswell, maybe the novelty will wear off if I'm still here in a few more cycles!!!! lol

Ya think it's a good sign??? Keep thinking it's my imagination.....guess I'll soon see. I have said this before but I'll be gutted if I'm not pg but I'll prob pass out with worry if I am... I have been told that these thoughts are quite normal, dunno about that!! lol


----------



## MummyCat

hahaha... nope as far as I can remember...the poas addiction just gets worse :D 

I think it's a really good sign hun! I'd try wait till Thursday, just to make sure you don't get another faint line if it is bfp... :D 

They are normal... weeks before labour you start thinking... am i really ready for this... and the first few weeks after birth are crazy, but you very soon find a rhythm with your little one! it's all good hun!! x


----------



## NG09

Fab!! Will def not do it again until Thursday/Friday!! God help me then.... I'm already thinking of how the hell to get bambino out.... don't know if he/she's even in yet!!!! lol x


----------



## samola84

I just called my fertility doctor confused as hell.

I asked her if I for sure ovulated (confirmed with a blood test) and my period didnt come and all my tests are negative what should I do?

She said, becuase you were on clomid your cycle could be up to 36 days long. So knowing that I am on CD 31 I have 5 more days of possible being pregnant if :witch: didnt show her ugly face... YAY


----------



## RedRose19

im trying so hard to not think about testing... but its so hard.. i feel so emotional lately... :cry: i wonder is that normal ??

i wanna test soooooooo badly but i know i can wait hehe plus i havent bought anymore cuz i know i will test.. so im not buying any till friday lol


----------



## samola84

Hang in there babyhopes...I am so tempted to test myself as well.
Its driving me insane. I know it will just disappoint me because it'll be a bfN for sure.

Be strong, think of it this way, the thing that made you wait this long without kids can help you wait a couple more days. And I also like your strategy of not buying more hpts.. 

Good luck..


----------



## MummyCat

NG... it's not as bad as some people make it out to be! I've been ready to go through it again very soon after having Lottie! 

Samola... fingers crossed hun! Hope it all works out well for you! xxxx


----------



## NG09

Good to know, my sister is the same, she said hurts like hell but she will def have more!!
Heading to bed to watch Eastenders (no end of excitement in my life!! lol)

Chat soon, and thank you for all your support and advice, it is very much appreciated.

Will be on tomorrow to update xx


----------



## MummyCat

:hugs: babyhopes! xx


----------



## MummyCat

no problem hun!! good luck!!! xx


----------



## NG09

Still no af also cramps have stopped!! Is this good or bad?????


----------



## MummyCat

not a bad thing hun! Mine did the same, they stopped and started... each time they started I expected AF... she never came!! 

:hugs:


----------



## ACLIO

Hi Ladies, Can I join you?
I'm day 44 and still no sign of AF. I had some spotting Saturday night so I thought AF was coming for sure but nothing since


----------



## sassybaby

BrittQ said:


> Average cycles are 30 and longest has been 32. Today I am on CD35, and I think 15DPO.
> I am having lower back pain and breast pain which goes along with my periods although the breast pain feels different and my nipples are extremely sensitive.
> On CD34&35 I had slight brown discharge, not red tint whatsoever. Took HPT on CD35 and BFN.

Ive had all the same symtoms as you did you get you BFP yet or did the Witch get u x


----------



## heycasey

I am with you all... CD40 and BFN. But I am confused... hopefully someone can shine a light on the situation... 

Positive OPK Oct. 3, ovulated Monday Oct. 5. But had a bleeding on Saturday Oct. 10 (way early!!). The bleeding was red, but not heavy (just enough for panty liner) and lasted until Thursday Oct. 15. I thought this was my period, just really light. However on Friday Oct. 16 had back pain and stomach twinges. All weekend had PMS cramps (just mild). Sunday my boobs started to hurt (more under the armpit) and when I was going up and down steps. Now they are heavy, larger, and still tender. But why would this be if my period already came? And now still BFN. 

Sorry to ramble, just so confused. I really hope you all get BFP soon!!!


----------



## MummyCat

the bleed could have been implantation bleeding, although I'm no expert so don't know if 5 days is normal for that type of bleed.

Hope that you get a bfp soon hun! it may come up in a couple days! xxx


----------



## heycasey

MummyCat - Thank You! I wasn't sure about implantation bleeding either... everything I have read seems like it lasts only a day or two. Fingers crossed, time will tell. I was born in April! 

Also I forgot to mention my temps have stayed about 98.3 sometimes reaching 99. Crazy :)


----------



## MummyCat

:D no problem... for me that's the only thing that explains the bleed.. but people are different and it may last one day or maybe 4 or 5... who knows!

I don;t know much about temps(as never did it with Lottie).. but if they stay high that's a good sign right?

Yey for April baby! :) Lottie was born 2nd of the 4th, and I was born 4th of the 2nd... causes me no end of hassle when asked for her or my birthday... I end up saying 4th of the 4th :D


----------



## RedRose19

hey ladies :) im still here.. no af.. ive not tested yet though.. im leaving it.. if af still doesnt show for another week ill test but im not too pushed really lol. 

i been feeling like im gonna be sick after every time i eat... so emotional as well.. and does anyone know if alot of cm is a good sign or not ?? (sorry if tmi) lol!!


----------



## cheerios

MummyCat said:


> cheerios said:
> 
> 
> Hey babyhopes10
> I think you´re the only person I know who shares the same predicament about not having AF for the longest time. I´m entering my 4th month of no AF. Been to the gynaecologist and she said I´m perfectly normal. We even had an ultrascan to check my ovaries and everything´s fine...which I guess I should be happy about, since that means I don´t have any cysts or anything like that. BUT my AF is still not here!
> She took a blood test, but I will only know my result one month later, since there are no other earlier appointments. And she suggested that I go back to taking the pill for 1 month so that my AF is induced to come once the one month is over. I´m reluctant to do so, because its playing with the hormones again - which is the problem of me not having any AF. Its like a never-ending circle.... So hard, but I struggle with the thoughts of not being to ever get pregnant since I feel like I´m entering early menopause at 26! - how stupid is that... but yeah.... gets me depressed sometimes.
> 
> :hugs: I would seek a second opinion. I can't imagine that having no AF for months is as a result of 'nothing wrong' clearly there has to be something.... perhaps a hormone imbalance? something that needs to be looked at in my opinion!
> 
> Hope that this is sorted soon for you sweets... it must be soul destroying to go 4 months with no AF (i'm fed up with the one cycle I've missed so far!)
> 
> :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

Thanks MummyCat

I know. But I´m living in germany and that´s what doctors are like here. Its like everything´s fine unless proven otherwise. Its not just this missed AF that I´m dealing with. I´ve had a throat problem for the past 4 months too, for which I still haven´t figured out a cure or a cause to this problem. Been to countless doctors and nobody has been able to give a definitive answer for the cause of this problem.... In any case, I´ve been plagued by health problems for the past 3-4 mths. And to make matters worse, I fell sick yesterday - got a bad cold so am trying to recuperate now...

I guess that´s why my AF has disappeared.... with all that health stress I´ve been going through. I´ve bought the Agnus Castus that babyhope10 took.... Waiting for my cold to disappear before I start taking it.... 

So yeah, all baby-making plans are put on halt, since I think my body is sorta taking a time-out for now. 4 mths isn´t as long as my 7 mths that I went without AF when I first relocated from Singapore to Germany....


----------



## RedRose19

still nooooooo af.... :wacko:... im testing monday.. omg i feel so nervous just saying that lol!!


----------



## MummyCat

cheerios said:


> Thanks MummyCat
> 
> I know. But I´m living in germany and that´s what doctors are like here. Its like everything´s fine unless proven otherwise. Its not just this missed AF that I´m dealing with. I´ve had a throat problem for the past 4 months too, for which I still haven´t figured out a cure or a cause to this problem. Been to countless doctors and nobody has been able to give a definitive answer for the cause of this problem.... In any case, I´ve been plagued by health problems for the past 3-4 mths. And to make matters worse, I fell sick yesterday - got a bad cold so am trying to recuperate now...
> 
> I guess that´s why my AF has disappeared.... with all that health stress I´ve been going through. I´ve bought the Agnus Castus that babyhope10 took.... Waiting for my cold to disappear before I start taking it....
> 
> So yeah, all baby-making plans are put on halt, since I think my body is sorta taking a time-out for now. 4 mths isn´t as long as my 7 mths that I went without AF when I first relocated from Singapore to Germany....

Ah honey.... you sound so sad in that post! I can't help noticing that when you mentioned your 7 month lack of period it was around a move.. and a big one at that (moving country) That's not easy, I know! I've done it! do you think you're under a lot of stress? When I moved country I got the worst stomach cramps ever... never had them before and had thought I was doing fine... clearly, something in my subconscious wasn't coping even if I thought it was!

I hope you get better soon hun! try get as much rest as you can, and good idea about putting TTC on hold until you're fit and healthy! :hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

> I´ve bought the Agnus Castus that babyhope10 took.... Waiting for my cold to disappear before I start taking it....

thats great, i heard it can take awhile to get in your system so i took it 3 times a day and made sure i drank a whole glass with it to help get in my sytem quicker, also i bought the drops and took them twice a day also.. im not sure if your allowed do that lol but i got impatient :haha:

i really hope it works for you :hugs: and hope that cold goes soon x


----------



## NG09

Well that's me out this cycle girls!! AF appeared this morning!

Babyhopes & mummycat - thanks for your support and chat!! 

Going to start testing for ov this cycle, test sticks are inthe post!!! lol I'll be ready for that :witch: next time!!!! hehe

:dust: to you guys though x


----------



## MummyCat

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww..... sorry honey!!! Fingers crossed for next month!!! xxx


----------



## NG09

Thanks Cath.

Funny things happening though... I got my usual whoosh when af starts, went to the loo later and realised that it has just about stopped now!! Will probably be back with a vengence later on!! lol x


----------



## Pixxie

Keep us updated NG09 you never know! :) 

Im 3 days late now and tested this morning with FMU and FRER and got :bfn: pfffft

Its not over yet though I wont give up! Im convinced im up the duff this month and if im not its back to the drawing board i suppose :dohh: xx


----------



## NG09

Of course I will, I've become a bnb addict... going to have to drag myself away for a few weeks otherwise I'll never get knocked up!!! lol x


----------



## samola84

I am out too guys.. on cd 34 :witch: showed up her ugly face.


----------



## NG09

I'm so sorry Samola, I know how you feel and it aint great!! But pick yourself up, get shot of the witch and get back in the saddle for next month!!!! xx


----------



## samola84

Thank you NG... I told my hubby last night, expect high charges on your card, Im going to start my weekend with a mani pedi to make me feel better... lol


----------



## NG09

Well I appeared home with a shopping bag, clincking through the door, I was armed with 2 bottles of vino!!! My hubby took them off me have me a good 10 min cuddle then brought me a HUGE glass of wine before I could even tell him what happened. It reminded me why I love him so much! lol x


----------



## RedRose19

im sorry NG.. u still have to be my belly buddy cuz next cycle will be yours :D 

still no af for me.. and a horrible DF right now... he keeps saying im not preg and tests are a waste of time ugh!! i know its prob his way of protecting him self if i get a bfn.. but omg it pees me off and it makes me feel alone :( cuz i decided il have to test alone hehe and if i am im gonna be like ha see i told ya :haha: but he will then get a rgreat surprise and if its bfn i wont have to tell him... 

im at my mothers this weekend, also i got a letter saying my graduation is in 5 weeks... if i am preg now ill be 10 weeks by then :shock: i wonder if ill have a bump by then.. hmmm im sure the gown wud hide it hehe.

i hope everyone is well :hugs: :dust:


----------



## Divinebeauty

LinziLoo said:


> It's still early yet! Some lovely ladies on here told me that they never got their BFP until af was a full week late, maybe later. It's not over til af shows her ugly face! That's what is getting me through, but as soon as my delivery of tests arrives I'll be back to my POAS addiction! :dust: for everyone x



im 5 days late as well BFN do you know WHY some ladies dont show pos for a while? Ive researrched and cant find ANY answers!!


----------



## Divinebeauty

heycasey said:


> I am with you all... CD40 and BFN. But I am confused... hopefully someone can shine a light on the situation...
> 
> Positive OPK Oct. 3, ovulated Monday Oct. 5. But had a bleeding on Saturday Oct. 10 (way early!!). The bleeding was red, but not heavy (just enough for panty liner) and lasted until Thursday Oct. 15. I thought this was my period, just really light. However on Friday Oct. 16 had back pain and stomach twinges. All weekend had PMS cramps (just mild). Sunday my boobs started to hurt (more under the armpit) and when I was going up and down steps. Now they are heavy, larger, and still tender. But why would this be if my period already came? And now still BFN.
> 
> Sorry to ramble, just so confused. I really hope you all get BFP soon!!!



I had the exact same thing and now im 5 days late and BFN arghh!!! I cant count that as a period tho haha i just cant!! blood work will be back monday, let me know if you get your BFP!! as it will sound promising for me teehee obsessed much!!! BABBYY DUST!!!***


----------



## RedRose19

good luck :dust:


----------



## MummyCat

Ah NG... lovely hubby and not sure what that AF of your is up to!! :shrug: let us know how it goes!

Samola, sorry you're out too... good luck next months hun!!

Good luck to everyone else!! I'm on CD65 but expecting AF in about 5 days as I figure I've completely missed my cycle!!


----------



## RedRose19

im still here with no AF... ive not tested yet.. im 18-20 dpo... and def over a week late now... im too nervous too test but will be monday..

i would of gone for a blood test as i had gone and cracked hehe and needed to know but they dont do bloods on a saturdays :growlmad:


----------



## MummyCat

oooohhhh... sounds good then hun!! :D I'd be keen to test tomorrow, i wouldn't be able to wait for monday, specially as you're over a week late! how exciting!!!

Let us know how you get on! xxx


----------



## sherrie123

8days late today and about 10 BFN's............driving myself insane!! havnt tested today so might test tomorrow morning  getting FMU test done in doctors on monday morning and then blood test!!


----------



## Divinebeauty

9 days late 21 dpo BFN.. is this even POSSIBLE!!! hollyy!! Alll symptoms are still here sore veiny boobs nausea no appetite and deffinitely the bloating to the point where confmy pants are the only way to go!! Jeans seem to NOT be an option!! Goodluck sherri!!! we are kind of in the same boat so keep me posted on your outcome!!


----------



## heycasey

Divinebeauty I just posted in your other thread.... I am losing my mind!! I am so sorry that you are the same as me... it has been horrible. I wish it was either BFP or BFN (and no symptoms)... but there is still hope :) I took a test this morning and it was BFN calling Gyno tomorrow!


----------



## genies girl

im here to this is me lots of BFNs and no AF going insane


----------



## Divinebeauty

hey casey I am so anxious to see our results!! aghh we are having the EXACT same thing!! I really hope this is not our bodies messing with us? How many days is yoru cycle USUALLY haha and do you know when you exactly ovulated? Iam wondering if its the same as me!!


----------



## MummyCat

Well ladies... I think it's time for me to leave you, I have finally had that pink tinge at my last trip to the loo... I think AF is finally on her way!! CD 67 today! Nasty :witch: making me wait!!! Good luck to everyone!!! xxxx


----------



## NG09

Feckin :witch: !!!!! Just gotta get shot of af then the fun starts again!!!! Chin up, maybe we'll both get :bfp: next time xx


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks hun!!! Keeping all things crossed for you! :D 

I'm rather relieved she's finally here... so things can get back to normal!

xxx


----------



## NG09

Yup, I was pretty peeved at 1st now just want rid so we can get trying again!!!


----------



## MummyCat

:D It's exciting hun! Such a very exciting time of your life! xxxxxxx


----------



## cheerios

babyhopes10 said:


> I´ve bought the Agnus Castus that babyhope10 took.... Waiting for my cold to disappear before I start taking it....
> 
> thats great, i heard it can take awhile to get in your system so i took it 3 times a day and made sure i drank a whole glass with it to help get in my sytem quicker, also i bought the drops and took them twice a day also.. im not sure if your allowed do that lol but i got impatient :haha:
> 
> i really hope it works for you :hugs: and hope that cold goes soon xClick to expand...

Hey babyhopes10
You´re funny! Is it really possible to take it 3 times a day? Cos the instructions said to take it only once a day...but I suppose you didn´t have any side effects, did you? I´m a bit worried about side effects...which is why I´m putting it off for a while first.... Anyway I read that apparently you could ovulate without having a period and some girls have gotten pregnant after not having their period for months..... gives me some hope that I´m not completely "infertile" during all these months of no period...but I´m sure if that´s more of an exception than a norm.

I really hope that you are pregnant this time!!! **excited and lots of baby dust to you!***


----------



## cheerios

Mummycat
Oh, I think you´ve left this forum. Anyway just wanted to reply your post. Thanks for your encouragment. I guess I am a bit upset....but yeah, shall not try to rush things. We´re not trying in that we´re not measuring my body temperature or anything. We´re just not preventing...so I guess that equates to trying? Hmmm. Your little girl´s really cute btw!


----------



## Divinebeauty

Good luck next month ladies!!! Hope next month is for you Baby dustt and tons of it!!!


----------



## RedRose19

cheerios said:


> babyhopes10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I´ve bought the Agnus Castus that babyhope10 took.... Waiting for my cold to disappear before I start taking it....
> 
> thats great, i heard it can take awhile to get in your system so i took it 3 times a day and made sure i drank a whole glass with it to help get in my sytem quicker, also i bought the drops and took them twice a day also.. im not sure if your allowed do that lol but i got impatient :haha:
> 
> i really hope it works for you :hugs: and hope that cold goes soon xClick to expand...
> 
> Hey babyhopes10
> You´re funny! Is it really possible to take it 3 times a day? Cos the instructions said to take it only once a day...but I suppose you didn´t have any side effects, did you? I´m a bit worried about side effects...which is why I´m putting it off for a while first.... Anyway I read that apparently you could ovulate without having a period and some girls have gotten pregnant after not having their period for months..... gives me some hope that I´m not completely "infertile" during all these months of no period...but I´m sure if that´s more of an exception than a norm.
> 
> I really hope that you are pregnant this time!!! **excited and lots of baby dust to you!***Click to expand...

im not sure.... :haha: i took it 3 times a day anyway lmao it must of worked for me cuz af finally showed and omg it was so sore lol 100 days of no af it really hurts when it finally does :wacko:


----------



## MummyCat

cheerios said:


> Mummycat
> Oh, I think you´ve left this forum. Anyway just wanted to reply your post. Thanks for your encouragment. I guess I am a bit upset....but yeah, shall not try to rush things. We´re not trying in that we´re not measuring my body temperature or anything. We´re just not preventing...so I guess that equates to trying? Hmmm. Your little girl´s really cute btw!

Hey hun.... I haven't left forum and will probably still follow the thread, just maybe not post as much :) 

No problem for the encouragement. when we were trying for Lottie and I was so worried about everything having had a recent miscarriage there were lovely ladies that supported me.... this online community is lovely and I'm sure you'll have many questions answered here! *hugs*

Thanks hun... my little baby is cutie.. and just has to smile to get her way with my or DH (but I'm super dooper biased!! :blush: She was an angel today and as a reward... had her first roast dinner!) okay, well kinda... she had some meat, but all her veg was boiled (so no roast potatoes for her! :D)

Sorry for the very of topic post ladies....

All the very best to all of you!!! :hugs:


----------



## Godwillbless

Hello everyone, well here is my story! Dh and I ttc for 5 months now. I have 29 day cycle my last af was sept 18, around Oct 5 I had some pink bleeding when i wipe and following that brown stopping off and on for a 4 days. Lots of cm (sorry TMI) my mouth is watering alot I get sick if I dont eat.......... small cramps and tender boob. I am about10 days late took 5 pg test 2bfn, 2bfp, 1bfn. arrrrrrrh i dont know whats going on,...:( I made a appiontment for blood work nexts week. .........I can't wait that long. Its in God hands! 

Baby dust to all! God bless


----------



## cheerios

Godwillbless - hey! Are you preggy????


----------



## TTC#1Amanda

Godwillbless said:


> Hello everyone, well here is my story! Dh and I ttc for 5 months now. I have 29 day cycle my last af was sept 18, around Oct 5 I had some pink bleeding when i wipe and following that brown stopping off and on for a 4 days. Lots of cm (sorry TMI) my mouth is watering alot I get sick if I dont eat.......... small cramps and tender boob. I am about10 days late took 5 pg test 2bfn, 2bfp, 1bfn. arrrrrrrh i dont know whats going on,...:( I made a appiontment for blood work nexts week. .........I can't wait that long. Its in God hands!
> 
> Baby dust to all! God bless

2BFP and 3BFN what test did ya use for the BFP and the BFN??


----------



## sherrie123

13 days late today, CD 41. all negative HPT's and negative urine test at doctors, he not going to give me blood test either becuase he says urine test would pick it up by now and we have diddely squat!!!! so the insensitive pr*ck is making me wait another 2weeks for my AF and if it dont show by then, he will do a blood test, 

i will ahve no hair by then!!!!!! literally ripping it out of my head!!!


----------



## TTC#1Amanda

sherrie123- man what an annoying dock!!!! i would make my dock give me a blood lol!!! 2weeks is a horrible wait i cant even do the first 2ww, do you think you could just go to a family planning clinic and get one ?? if you have them where your from...


----------



## sherrie123

the family planning dont do blood tests :( went there straight after doctors
think i might POAS tomorrow and hope for the best lol getting so sick of wondering whats going on


----------



## RedRose19

CD 40!!! :hissy: please oh please i dont want another 100 day cycle... :cry: ladies... what sud i do :cry:


----------



## MummyCat

you tested lately hun? xx


----------



## RedRose19

yeah i tested late thursday night.. this is the test.. im not sure what to think about it.. i was cd 38 when i took it...

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests-gallery/213993-oh-thinks-he-can-see-line-he-right.html


----------



## MummyCat

hun I would say test again! soon... like tomorrow - with a morning wee! Cos that looks like a line to me! :hugs: 

Let us know how it goes please! xxx


----------



## RedRose19

thanks :wohoo: im so nervous that its just a evap line...


----------



## MummyCat

:hugs: fingers crossed it's not hun! xxx


----------



## cheerios

babyhopes10 - I saw the photo too and saw a line in your second picture!!! So cool.... please test again?? So excited for you! And happy too!!!


----------



## koala

Hi everyone...
Here I am on day 40 and the wait continues. I've never been this late but Sunday's test came back BFN so I'm giving it another week. Yesterday a friend of mine said my skin was different and so was my abdomen without knowing that we are TTC. I think that lifted my spirits a bit :thumbup: but I find it really strange if at 5 1/2 weeks nothing might show up yet.
Like all of us here I keep praying for my BFP even though it's taking forever! :sleep:

Have a good week everyone...that includes getting BFPs :happydance:

I haven't been able to follow this thread as frequently as I'd like...Have there been any BFPs?


----------



## emz87

hey im still here and af is 6weeks late my hopes of being preggers have been dashed im still having really sore bbs extreme tiredness and occasional lower back ache im pretty sure its my body just playing cruel tricks.How is everyone


----------



## babydeabreu

woaw emz thats along time babe. have you been doctors had any test done? 

hope you are would be great news :)

me im 10 days late and getting so frustrated as i took a test last monday and was BFN so now i no its just late and waiting for af to arrive :cry: im like cd47 :shrug:

just seems to be so difficult at the moment..just want baby here now boohoo haahaa xx:cry: 


baby dust for everyone xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## fleur123

Hello, im new i just wanted to say good luck to all of you! We have been ttc for 3 and a half years, dh has a low sperm count of 1-2 million so i know its v.unlikely we could do it by ourselves, but this month i had spotting around 8 days after o, am due on af today am so scared it's gonna come! i posted on another thread to about symptom spotting coz i seem to have a lot, weeing constantly, feel so tired,dizzy, waves of nausier and had mild cramps when i had that bit of bleeding and now i have back ache! i have done 2 tests both with BFN i know its unlikely that i am coz of his count but this month just feels different? baby dust to all of you xxxxxxxx


----------



## babydeabreu

sorry to hear that fleur123 that must be horrible for both of you. 

the fact that your guys havent given up and still trying like rabbits is all that matters..low or not its can still happen and i wish you both all the best and hope that it happends for you soon :)

xxxxxx


----------



## fleur123

Thank you babydeabreu, well it's one of those things that you try to put out of your mind as much as you can and i have more or less accepted the fact that it wont happen naturally, it's only been this month that it has bought it all bk again with my "spotting etc" that makes me think maybe??? but we are waiting to get a letter from the clinic our doctor has sent us for ivf so fingers crossed it will happen eventually. Fingers crossed for you to dont blow it completly out of the water yet i have read bout lots of women who dont get a bfp on a pregancy test till 2 months after!!


----------



## emz87

hey babydeabreu yes i went to the drs about 3 weeks ago i had bloods done for pg and thyroid both came back satisfactory.Im so confused im trying not to think about it tho and i will prob go back 2 the drs in a month. Well you still have plenty of time to get yr bfp i didn get mine when i was pg with my son until af was 2 weeks late it mite just be taking a ehile for your hcg levels to show! fxd for you hun x x


----------



## babydeabreu

fleur123 i hope you get the appointment with the dc with the ivf...i think when you happy and want a family all you want is a family :)

i think the fact you have found the core of problem is the best bit..because some couples try and try and try before they even go doctors. im glad you have the problem in hand and that your just waiting on the appointment. you hang on in there hun i no it must be a long frustrating wait for you..but like i said before atleast your trying regardless because theres always that % chance that your get pregnant with OUT IVF. 

let us know how you get on though as it helps us all get though a long wait together :)
xxxx

emz87 - let us know how you get on at the doctors too..so many of us are going through what you are..hearing others just makes it that bit easier. i wish you luck and hope you get the out come you wish for very very soon :)

me im still late still waiting for witch to arrive on her brooomstick :(

im not testing untill next month though..im sick of testing and getting let down with BFN'S if i am preg then waiting 2 more weeks or so wont hurt..well it will mentally lol goner do my nut in if AF hasnt arrived but its better than another knock in the face...

iv got no signs im pregnant...no signs of my witch either so im not sure what to think....no cramping no sore boobs no tirednesss no signs whats so ever just a ruther late AF :( so who knows 

but dont worrie ill keep you girlies up dated 

all the best xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fleur123

Hello, still no AF YEEEAAHH!! but still no bfp either, haven't tested though im am the same sick of seeing "NOT PREGNANT" refuse to buy the digital ones anymore i hate seeing them words! am gonna try and hold of till sunday if the witch dosen't come before, haven't had my usuall pains but i have had the mandatory spot :( so maybe she coming??? babydeabreu i really hope you get a bfp soon it must be driving you nuts! i wouldn't worry bout not getting any symptoms some women dont get any right at the begining id just feel relived that your not getting any af symptoms. Im starting to think im willing the symptoms on myself and maybe coz im so paraniod about af coming im putting it off? baby dust to all of you and i really really hope you all get bfp soon x x x


----------



## cheerios

HI girls
I still don´t have any AF, since June 2009. That makes it 4 full months. AM currently on Agus Castus, but heard it might take up to 3 months to work. We have stopped TTC. Not that I tried actually...have never taken any temperatures or anything, it more like not preventing. 

Went out with my friend and her 5-mth old baby and while I was carrying him, I was soo filled with the desire to have one of my own.... Geez...that´s soo tough sometimes. I find myself not wanting to meet her as often as we did in the past (before she gave birth or got pregnant) because I´m always reminded of how much I would want to have a baby of my own....

Find it hard to take that the month we stopped contraceptives, that´s when my AF stopped. I´ve got another appt at the gynae next week and hope she would shed some light on my missing AF. Took a blood test before and can´t believe I had to wait one full month before getting my next appt for the results....


----------



## fleur123

hello all, i cracked done another test and another BFN yet again :( am quite sure it's not my month, am just looking forward to getting started with my ivf now, am wishing af would just turn up now i hate the anticipation of it all. Baby dust to all of you x x x


----------



## lilpinkkitty

elooo girlie i am back again !!!! no af since 7th nov and i am like 10 days late urghhhh the waiting continues, take no notice of my lil chart thingy coz it's all wrong, my afs are all upsy daisy atm, af- 26th aug, none sept, af 5th oct, af 7 nov, none o far yet dec


----------



## Helly

Hi everyone, just wanted to join this thread (been reading this forum for months now!) as my AF is now 9 days late, got a BFN again last night and its driving me nuts. Im on month 4 of TTC after coming off the pill. Anybody else in the same boat? Just wish I could come on as Ive had a 28 day, 27 day, 24 day and now a 30 something day cycle since coming off the pill and I have no idea where I am cycle wise anymore!

Babydust to all! x


----------



## pichi

Helly said:


> Hi everyone, just wanted to join this thread (been reading this forum for months now!) as my AF is now 9 days late, got a BFN again last night and its driving me nuts. Im on month 4 of TTC after coming off the pill. Anybody else in the same boat? Just wish I could come on as Ive had a 28 day, 27 day, 24 day and now a 30 something day cycle since coming off the pill and I have no idea where I am cycle wise anymore!
> 
> Babydust to all! x

my first cycle after coming off the pill last month was 38! that's why i decided to chart BBT because then you can see what is going on temp wise and you can see if you have ovulated or not. later ovulation can lead to your AF being late also... hang in there and :dust: for you x


----------



## Helly

:fool:Thanks! I was using OPK's the first 3 months but didn't last month as we went on holiday and I didnt want to put pressure on us during our holiday, so I can't even be sure I ovulated. Made a Dr's appointment for Wednesday, if that doesnt bring AF on then I won't even trust sods law anymore! :haha:


----------



## pichi

it could be that you have just ovulated later on than usual?


----------



## spinneybaby

Helly,I seem to be in the Same boat I stopped BC in September and my cycles were faithfully 30-32 days. I am now 8 days late for AF with 3 BFN's...and I for some reason had EWCM yesterday and a pain that felt like OV pain...but I should have Ov'd 22 days ago...not sure if EWCM is a symptom of early pregnancy or not...any advice is appreciated!


----------



## Helly

Hi Spinneybaby, it does indeed sound like we are in a similar boat, EWCM is a sign of ovulation I believe, so maybe you are ovulating again now?

Thanks Pichi, I could well have ovulated late, with not doing the OPK's I have no idea. It just seems so strange because generally I am a total stress head and I know stress can delay AF, but the last month is the most chilled out month I've had, Ive been on holiday since 10 December and only went back to work today, this is the last month I would expect a late AF! I do remember having EWCM towards the end of my holiday (19 December ish) and thinking it was odd as I should have ovulated around 11 December so I could have ovulated late, though surely it would show up by now on a HPT. Oh its so annoying I just want to move on to the next cycle or for it to go to BFP!


----------



## spinneybaby

Helly,

Keep me posted and I will you...Here's to us both getting BFP's...I think I will probably test again tomorrow...and as recommended by a friend who is a nurse in the OB department...once a week until AF or BFP...


----------



## Helly

Thanks Spinneybaby, hope you get your BFP really soon. Sods law didnt let me down, same day as I made my doctors appointment I got AF this evening, onwards and upwards to the cycle!


----------



## spinneybaby

:witch:That Darn Witch
Here's hoping your BFP comes this cycle...lots and lots of baby dust floating your way...:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------

